# I am a crime scene cleaner, ama kiwi edition



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 1, 2021)

So yeah I clean up blood, decay, gore and bodily fluids, and with coivd business has been booming.
Ask me anything.
Also I am self contracted, and I have cleaned up the aftermath of an 800 pound guy dying than only to be discovered a week later when his body fluids leaked through the creaks of his apartment 2 stories down, oh boy the cleaning was horrendous and took me at least 2 months to clean all the apartments. That fat ass paid my car payments for this year.  and then some. Where you see death fats, I see money, nigga I hope another death fat causes so much damage for insurance companies to pay because besides my cut atleast other people who worked on that job got to pay off their mortgage, and their kids tuition off the desctuction that fatso left in his wake.


----------



## HarveyMC (Apr 1, 2021)

Someone jizzed in my shampoo. How do I figure out who did it?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> Ask me anything.


How much do you charge? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> So yeah I clean up blood, decay, gore and bodily fluids, and with coivd business has been booming.


Is it a legit cleaning business, or is it a euphemism? Like a "I work in _waste management_, wink wink" sort of deal?

And if it is the second one, then my next question:


pedoguyguykrai said:


> Annnd I live in a high gun crime state


How much of that is _you_?


----------



## Nick Gars (Apr 1, 2021)

How many incidents of "shotgun mouthwash" have you had to clean up?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 1, 2021)

lol sweep it up


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 1, 2021)

This might be late, but have you encountered organs?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 1, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Someone jizzed in my shampoo. How do I figure out who did it?


depending how much the person has been jizzing it may not even show up underneath blue light but blue light it any way incase it's a daily occurrence.


OneOfThemDamnAnimeAvatars said:


> Is it a legit cleaning business, or is it a euphemism? Like a "I work in _waste management_, wink wink" sort of deal?
> 
> And if it is the second one, then my next question:
> 
> How much of that is _you_?


It's legal, I haven't a had a job where I am hired after a serial went on a rampage, normally after the police clear the scene, and the families are stuck with the mess. there are a few shady businesses that might clean outright evidence for like a rich criminal for an extra kickback from their lawyer, but not the one I am contracted with.


Nick Gars said:


> How many incidents of "shotgun mouthwash" have you had to clean up?


over the span of years, too many to count, but this year ten, infact last month a guy thought he was being considerate buy placing towels over his neck and head, and then placing the shotgun in his mouth and pulling the trigger, but no only did I have to clean brains, but hardened brains mixed with fabric, hardened brain is like cement.


Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> This might be late, but have you encountered organs?


not whole organs, but brains, bits of brains, a part of a heart, bits of entrails. its more common to see brains blown out though.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Apr 1, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> This might be late, but have you encountered organs?


Like for sale?


----------



## EnemyStand (Apr 1, 2021)

Why did you decide to pursue that line of work? Or did you just sort of fall in to it?


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> infact last month a guy thought he was being considerate buy placing towels over his neck and head, and then placing the shotgun in his mouth and pulling the trigger, but no only did I have to clean brains, but hardened brains mixed with fabric, hardened brain is like cement.


What's the most considerate way to kill yourself?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 1, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Like for sale?


No, but a business bought a building where an idiot tried to harvest organs for that shit. but its very rare to get places where a person commited a fucked violent crime, like harvesting organs, most of the times its either murder, suicide, undiscovered death, or meth lab when I was living in florida it was mostly meth lab. 


EnemyStand said:


> Why did you decide to pursue that line of work? Or did you just sort of fall in to it?


I was a poor fag drop out who stumbled into an untapped market of people stuck with the aftermath of their loved ones who are in took shock to clean it, I cleaned the after math of a neighbors son commiting die in the bath tub and she couldn't afford the quote of the local business their, when she paid a me 500 I thought out shit thats alot of money for a simple job, discovered there was an untapped market and it only really required a ceritification in biohazard stuff, and got hired with a business, and I sort fell into it. 


melty said:


> What's the most considerate way to kill yourself?


personally slitting your wristings in the bath tub and having a way for some some one to discover your body while it's still fresh, shooting your brains out only means that they'll splatter on the wall objects, the shards of bone can be lodged into into the walls, and simply oding with out telling any body and letting your body rot for sometime only means more stuff we have to clean up. like literally we have to go into every nook and cranny and commting die by shooting yourself means we have to cover everything, if you want your loved ones to not be traumatized any more than needed slit your wrists in bath tub and keep said wrists their until you die. remember its easy to get rid of blood with chemicals, but a pain to try and find every bit of brain matter and bone shard your mess will leave behind, plus it makes your corpse look terrible.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 1, 2021)

isn't the the plot from an Elliot Paige movie?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 1, 2021)

Have you encountered poo and piss bottles, or perhaps tubs? Any porn or really disgusting stuff?


----------



## Coffee Druid (Apr 1, 2021)

Have you watched Spaulding Decon's videos on youtube? (You said you were hired by a business, is it like them?) I discovered them awhile back and they were my introduction to actual cleanups of that nature. I find it really fascinating to watch, but not sure if I'd do it myself. As for questions....ever had to clean up after more than one person's death at the same time?

Side note, I really enjoy watching their videos on hoarding clean ups (they can sometimes overlap with crime scene cleaning). Having personal experience with family being hoarders and hating it, it would be a very cathartic job imo.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> So yeah I clean up blood, decay, gore and bodily fluids, and with coivd business has been booming.
> Ask me anything.
> Also I am self contracted, and I have cleaned up the aftermath of an 800 pound guy dying than only to be discovered a week later when his body fluids leaked through the creaks of his apartment 2 stories down, oh boy the cleaning was horrendous and took me at least 2 months to clean all the apartments. That fat ass paid my car payments for this year.  and then some. Where you see death fats, I see money, nigga I hope another death fat causes so much damage for insurance companies to pay because besides my cut atleast other people who worked on that job got to pay off their mortgage, and their kids tuition off the desctuction that fatso left in his wake.


I heard placing Noxima on your upper lip/mustache works well for covering the smell of rot and decay is this a thing you utilize or is it like when i worked at the bread factory and after a while your brain blocks out familiar smells?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

What cool stuff do you get to keep?


----------



## Jewthulhu (Apr 1, 2021)

Have you ever killed someone for a job?


----------



## Analog Devolved (Apr 1, 2021)

Are you hiring? PM me fam.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 1, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> Have you encountered poo and piss bottles, or perhaps tubs? Any porn or really disgusting stuff?


Yes and yes the poo and piss bottles were from a hoarding situation, the lady stored 20 bottles of piss in coke bottles;
I've also threw out so many porn mags, and we had to stop a cleaning because one of the workers as we were tossing out contanimated stuff stumbled up literal cp, like pics of kids in actual sex, that caused us to call the cops, and forensics took over, the old man that died was a registered sex offender, I never really wanted to follow up on that, but I heard other men got busted for it. I've chuckled when I found a full on sex doll in this one mans house, it scared the shit out of my fellow coworkers because it was sitting in the dining room table.


Coffee Druid said:


> Have you watched Spaulding Decon's videos on youtube? (You said you were hired by a business, is it like them?) I discovered them awhile back and they were my introduction to actual cleanups of that nature. I find it really fascinating to watch, but not sure if I'd do it myself. As for questions....ever had to clean up after more than one person's death at the same time?
> 
> Side note, I really enjoy watching their videos on hoarding clean ups (they can sometimes overlap with crime scene cleaning). Having personal experience with family being hoarders and hating it, it would be a very cathartic job imo.


I occasionally do if I want pointers on how to x better or y better, but most of the time when I am off the job I leave it at the door and go to my happy place. Its easier to learn by watching others do, but I don't really like thinking about work as much. 


NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> What cool stuff do you get to keep?


none, I take nothing because most of the time the stuff is contiminaated in blood and other unknown bodily fluids. 


Disheveled Human said:


> I heard placing Noxima on your upper lip/mustache works well for covering the smell of rot and decay is this a thing you utilize or is it like when i worked at the bread factory and after a while your brain blocks out familiar smells?


Its a thing for most, but I find for me it doesn't really help  you can't really get used to the scent of death though, some do use it and it works for them, but for me not menthol doesn't work, I still smell it, and I've accepted it as part and parcel in my job. 


Jewthulhu said:


> Have you ever killed someone for a job?


no I haven't.


Analog Devolved said:


> Are you hiring? PM me fam.


I am self contracted through a business, so not I don't make hiring decisions.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Apr 1, 2021)

Ever been to a scene where you wanted to high five the corpse. Like someone who built a Rube Goldberg Machine to kill himself?


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 1, 2021)

Have you seen Spaulding Crime Scene Cleanup its a YouTube channel the jobs seem harsh but at the same time profitable with limited experience and training. If you are not queasy is this a good career path for under achievers? Asking for a friend.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> none, I take nothing because most of the time the stuff is contiminaated in blood and other unknown bodily fluids.


You're telling me you don't have a jar with organs in on on display in your home?!
GAY


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh and does the smell of death leech into your skin so after work catching a beer with the boys is not advisable until you decontaminate yourself?


----------



## Jewthulhu (Apr 1, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I haven't.


Just think of it whenever you have a slow month or need some extra cash


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 1, 2021)

What is the most nasty way you have seen someone die?

What is the weirdest?


----------



## likeacrackado (Apr 1, 2021)

How long did it take you to become desensitized to the 'regular' stuff(ie suicides)?


----------



## OfficerBagget (Apr 1, 2021)

I worked for a company that did clean up, never saw a body.
You get to see any bodies?

I hated the job and didnt stick with it long.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 1, 2021)

Old Man Mario said:


> Ever been to a scene where you wanted to high five the corpse. Like someone who built a Rube Goldberg Machine to kill himself?


I've been to a scene that I would've given the guy an a for effort.
Okay so the guy was a terminally ill cancer patient, the cancer was spreading so there was no hope for him to survive, he read this suicide book that taught him how to kill himself peacefully, to not traumatize the wife more than necessary he sent his wife on vacation decided on the day she would return home he would off himself the night before so his body would be relatively fresh. He took pills put a bag on his head fell asleep and peacefully went to his death even put some plastic sheets down, but the wife stayed another week found his bloated corpse oozing juices, and I had to clean it up. a for effort atleast he chose a not gruesome way out.


Disheveled Human said:


> Oh and does the smell of death leech into your skin so after work catching a beer with the boys is not advisable until you decontaminate yourself?


I have to shower for an hour or two before going out, most of it because I feel so dirty. it tends to stick if I am cleaining a pretty gruesome deatrh.


Oliveoil said:


> What is the most nasty way you have seen someone die?
> 
> What is the weirdest?


one of the customers had a relative die from trying to shove a life sized horse cock dildo up his ass, fucking trailed blood every where, I don't see people die I see the mess they leave behind, despite the occasional sex weirdo shit I will still say shotgun to the head is the nasiest.
all though 800 deathfat costed a real estate insurance agency a whooping 100,000 simply in man hours and thats not even accounting for other costs.


likeacrackado said:


> How long did it take you to become desensitized to the 'regular' stuff(ie suicides)?


A year, people commit die all the time, people kill other people, its simply a fact of life, kids get to me though luckily the people who assign me the jobs don't tell me the specifics on how the kid dies.


Jewthulhu said:


> Just think of it whenever you have a slow month or need some extra cash


people die all the time, and literally insurance companies don't shirk on this service because having people find random bits or blood or bone in their apartments isn't good for business, it's actually probably needed the same as undertakers, if people stop killing people or commiting suicide, there's still undiscovered deaths like the 800 pound fat man, and assholes cooking meth shoddily, so I never run out of jobs, truthfully if I didn't took me time I'd probably have a lot more cash than I have right now, but me time is important, and I can live comfortable so money is never really an issue.

Please note, this business is a really neccesary business because people don't know what to after a traumatic event such as seeing a loved one die, while inwardly I am jaded, I can tell when a suicide is a cry of attention or just a means to opt out of life, normally the ones that simply want to opt out of life are the ones that try and make their death as quick and as painless as possible, I would say shot guns would fall in to it, but those who seek attention would 9 times out 10 fail and leave a bloody scene and I am talking bloody mess in their wake. I have to be courteous but inwardly I am laughing hard, because it's like bitch it's down the road not across the street.
just remember if you need to opt out, read the final exit, and plan for their method, because it requires perfect timing if you live alone, or slit your wrists and do it the bath tub if you don't want your loved ones to be horrified, personally I don't care because I bill by the hour, more guts more time, more money, but I do atleast give a shit about making the room as it if never happened. so keep that in mind.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 1, 2021)

I've been watching a lot of crime scene cleanup videos in the past month and I find it fascinating.
A few questions come to mind:
1. What type of PPE do you use for biohazard situations?
2. How are contaminated items (blood, urine, feces, skin, decomposition fluid, etc) ultimately disposed of after they are removed from the cleanup site?
3. What is entailed in a meth lab cleanup?


----------



## Not a fake name (Apr 1, 2021)

Do you/How many of your co workers drive a hearse? ( and not in a funeral home capacity)

How many times have you tried to bring and bang goth chicks at work?


----------



## oldTireWater (Apr 1, 2021)

Thoughts on Pulp Fiction?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> I've been watching a lot of crime scene cleanup videos in the past month and I find it fascinating.
> A few questions come to mind:
> 1. What type of PPE do you use for biohazard situations?
> 2. How are contaminated items (blood, urine, feces, skin, decomposition fluid, etc) ultimately disposed of after they are removed from the cleanup site?
> 3. What is entailed in a meth lab cleanup?


1. mask gloves googles disposable zip up plastic body suits depending on how bad of a situation like for example methlabs we use actual fucking oxygen tanks with masks. 
2. Contaminated items are bagged or marked contaminated hauled into one of our vans and taken to a waste management company that specializes in disposing contaminated items,  where they incinerate the biohazard materials. 
3. We have to literally clean, then clean, and clean yet again the whole entire house, while fucking actually blowing fans in every fucking window, to help the contaminates escape. if there's carpets we completely take them out, tear out whole parts of the wall, scrub down floors and walls over and over again, like cleaning a methlab takes at least month because even if the jack ass has it in one room, tyhe whole house is still affected, we have to use alot of industrial grade cleaners and before we call the job done, the inspector has to ensure the toxic levels of the house is at a safe level before its done, it takes atleast 3 deep cleaning before its done, or sometimes as much as 6, those tend to to pay more simply because of more time and a equipment required. 


Not a fake name said:


> Do you/How many of your co workers drive a hearse? ( and not in a funeral home capacity)
> 
> How many times have you tried to bring and bang goth chicks at work?


no we use industrial vans, none because I am woman. 


oldTireWater said:


> Thoughts on Pulp Fiction?


never watched it.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 2, 2021)

Do you have any idea how payment plans work for familes who experience a tragedy and will obviously never be able to afford the cleanup cost? Are the companies willing to negotiate on this sort of thing or are you just fucked and stuck doing it yourself if you can't pay the cost?


----------



## Spl00gies (Apr 2, 2021)

Be honest. Is this you?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Do you have any idea how payment plans work for familes who experience a tragedy and will obviously never be able to afford the cleanup cost? Are the companies willing to negotiate on this sort of thing or are you just fucked and stuck doing it yourself if you can't pay the cost?


Most of the time for home owners their home insurance covers it, and if you live in an apartment your landlord is responsible for the cost, and they too have insurance, as for the few who are virtually fucked I've only at that point just charged for the cost of supplies which tbh is small compared to man hours. most of the time with other businesses and areas, yes they're stuck cleaning it themselves. but 9 times our of 10 if you live in an apartment or have home owners insurance, yes someone will else would cover that bill. Then again before the death industry really became like the capitalized giant it is today, alot people cleaned up after death in their own homes. 

A good thing to know if you want to remove blood out of fabrics, hydrogen peroxide with cold water, it removes blood better than bleach and its foot print. 




BooWoo said:


> Be honest. Is this you?


No its not me, although one of my friends worked for the guy, hes a real dick irl, but not alot of empathetic people work this job too, you either cope with it using dark humor or gtfo. I live in Detroit he's California based, and tbh besides la Detroit has provided alot of gun crime for me to clean up after.


----------



## jell0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Do you also do other clean ups or just deaths?
A buddy of mine does Trauma Services aswell, but also goes to clean up homeless encampments and used needles.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

jell0 said:


> Do you also do other clean ups or just deaths?
> A buddy of mine does Trauma Services aswell, but also goes to clean up homeless encampments and used needles.


hoarding situations, methlabs, and sometimes cleaning up a crack houses; although most of the time city services clean up after the homeless.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Apr 2, 2021)

O Jolly Gingerly Veggie Janny, how do I dispose corpses in a discrete and totally non suspicious manner?


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 2, 2021)

So you are the janny that cleans up after the tranny janny 41%'s? Jannyception


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

talk sh1t said:


> What's the most bodies that were involved in the incident you had to clean up?


5 a bunch of ganstas shot each other up and killed five. bullets and brains every where.


Horton Hears A Whoreson said:


> O Jolly Gingerly Veggie Janny, how do I dispose corpses in a discrete and totally non suspicious manner?


well if you trying to not leave evidence behind you need to probably kill the person in a non bloody way, really clean and detail where you killed them and possibly figure out a way to go ahead and mince them in a container to the point where they're just mush, flush them down the toliet over and over until nothings left then go ahead and clean the container in hydrogen peroxide so blood won't show up in a blue light. idk really though, because I am just the janny that cleans up suicides and other shit, if your killing someone tie up loose ends before hand, and then clean up your mess. I'd high five a serial killer if they fucking clean up their mess, like seriously if your going to kill someone like everything else, clean up after yourself.


Justtocheck said:


> So you are the janny that cleans up after the tranny janny 41%'s? Jannyception


yup I am the 41 percent janny, you'd be amazed though at how many older trannies die unknown only to be found weeks later rotting in their apartment with their cat eating off their face, yes if you die and and your not found your pets may eat you. your cat will easily turn before your dog. but once they get hungry enough they'll eat you. Imagine dying along, not even having family or friends wanting heirlooms, or pictures because they're too ashamed to deal with the fact that your a tranny, than you die with an infected hatchet wound and hiv being the cause and that one thing that you though cared is now quietly feasting  on your face as you rot. its sad man.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

talk sh1t said:


> What other locations are you called at, other than houses? Do you ever clean a scene outside? Is cleaning up road accidents or machinery-related accidents a completely different department?


when we clean machinery like rollers and stuff normally we take it back to our office, and do fine detail cleaning of all the nooks and crannies, yes we do roads occasionally if we're paid by the city to do it, but most of the time the waste management department would just house it down because they're cheap bastards. One of my coworkers worked on cleaning about 8 miles of train track, because a guy jumped in front of a train. 8 miles of bits and pieces of a man.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 2, 2021)

How much would you charge to clean up the Tranch?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 2, 2021)

Have you ever encountered a soup girl?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 2, 2021)

Shield Breaker said:


> How much would you charge to clean up the Tranch?


there isn't enough money in the world. 


Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Have you ever encountered a soup girl?


not necessarily a soup girl, but soup people yes...I'd believe the 800 pound fat guy exploding into liquifying decomposing fat would be soup person. it was winter and the heat was on...I can't forget the smell.


----------



## Clown College (Apr 2, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Have you ever encountered a soup girl?


What's a soup girl?

For OP have you been to scenes where the house had to be torn down because of the biohazard?  I imagine a lot meth labs are like this but if you've ever been to any other situations like that I would be curious to know about them.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 2, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> yup I am the 41 percent janny, you'd be amazed though at how many older trannies die unknown only to be found weeks later rotting in their apartment with their cat eating off their face, yes if you die and and your not found your pets may eat you. your cat will easily turn before your dog. but once they get hungry enough they'll eat you. Imagine dying along, not even having family or friends wanting heirlooms, or pictures because they're too ashamed to deal with the fact that your a tranny, than you die with an infected hatchet wound and hiv being the cause and that one thing that you though cared is now quietly feasting  on your face as you rot. its sad man.


but a fitting end for chasing the transtrender fad to be "popular" on social media. anyway


Do you wear light blue jumpsuits like the cleaners in max payne 2? or any uniforms? Or do you just wear work clothes, jeans, boots, tee shirt and gloves?


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 2, 2021)

So how would I commit the perfect crime?


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Apr 2, 2021)

Have you ever had to clean up coom?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 3, 2021)

Clown College said:


> What's a soup girl?


The sweet young lady at the local soup kitchen. It's a shock image involving a bath tub.


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 3, 2021)

Nobody's asked about the meth labs yet, so I'll take a stab. I've heard they smell fucking awful, so how long does it take to get the smell out? Do you use anything other than just standard deodorizers for awful smells in general? Have you ever been called to a job where the property was just in a state where it was more economical to tear it down rather than whatever the cost of cleaning and repairs would be?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Clown College said:


> What's a soup girl?
> 
> For OP have you been to scenes where the house had to be torn down because of the biohazard?  I imagine a lot meth labs are like this but if you've ever been to any other situations like that I would be curious to know about them.


yeah but alot of times real estate owners dont give a fuck and wanting cleaning anyway. 


DeadFish said:


> So how would I commit the perfect crime?


by cleaning up you mess and tying up loose ends, 9 times out of 10 they gotcha because you left out trackable info and ddin't clean up enough.


Buck Swope said:


> Nobody's asked about the meth labs yet, so I'll take a stab. I've heard they smell fucking awful, so how long does it take to get the smell out? Do you use anything other than just standard deodorizers for awful smells in general? Have you ever been called to a job where the property was just in a state where it was more economical to tear it down rather than whatever the cost of cleaning and repairs would be?


1. bad very very bad even though le gas mask. 
2. no we literally have to use industrial grade deordorizers and blow literal fucking air in to the house.
3. yeah multiple times.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> Have you ever had to clean up coom?


yeah also


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

What's the one scene you found the hardest to stomach? Is there anything in particular that bothers you - ie. The elderly, scenes with children, animals. I know a lot of people are bothered by gore with animals and kids, but some reason it's always the elderly that bothers me.

I seen the post about the man who committed suicide you mentioned. I'm guessing he looked up the Peaceful Pill handbook. The 'exit bag' method is very common with elderly folk, to the point there's pics of them killing themselves with it in bed holding hands. It's a great book when I remember it, but mainly just there to advocate for the right to die peacefully in places where voluntary euthanasia is not allowed.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Vault said:


> What's the one scene you found the hardest to stomach? Is there anything in particular that bothers you - ie. The elderly, scenes with children, animals. I know a lot of people are bothered by gore with animals and kids, but some reason it's always the elderly that bothers me.
> 
> I seen the post about the man who committed suicide you mentioned. I'm guessing he looked up the Peaceful Pill handbook. The 'exit bag' method is very common with elderly folk, to the point there's pics of them killing themselves with it in bed holding hands. It's a great book when I remember it, but mainly just there to advocate for the right to die peacefully in places where voluntary euthanasia is not allowed.


well the one scene where I had to clean up the aftermath of a guy going beserk and killing his wife and children, like the thing is I don't sometimes immediately get to clean up the scenes after the police take the bad guy away sometimes its months after the fact, well any way the guy chased his kids through the house, and you can definitely tell it ended in the kids bedroom, toys, and sheets and blankets, all coated with dried blood. I mean for example had they died in the living room it wouldn't be in your face, but nope he chased them around the house stabbing them then finished in the kids bedroom. so it was in your face that kids died here. I literally the morning after work went to liquor store as soon as it opened up and treated myself to most expensive bottle of wine I can buy and drank all day to foget.
so yeah kids..get to me.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 3, 2021)

Every had to clean up after a serial killer?


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> well the one scene where I had to clean up the aftermath of a guy going beserk and killing his wife and children, like the thing is I don't sometimes immediately get to clean up the scenes after the police take the bad guy away sometimes its months after the fact, well any way the guy chased his kids through the house, and you can definitely tell it ended in the kids bedroom, toys, and sheets and blankets, all coated with dried blood. I mean for example had they died in the living room it wouldn't be in your face, but nope he chased them around the house stabbing them then finished in the kids bedroom. so it was in your face that kids died here. I literally the morning after work went to liquor store as soon as it opened up and treated myself to most expensive bottle of wine I can buy and drank all day to foget.
> so yeah kids..get to me.


That's why I can totally respect folk who go into any kind of work line involving death and seeing it on a common day. The shit you must see is insane and probably does take a toll on you, but yeah, 'someones gotta do it'.

I have close family who do work with firefighting and some of the things they've seen is wild, too. And it's depressing how easily something can go wrong. Gas leaks and all that especially.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Every had to clean up after a serial killer?


no I thought I did clean a crime scene where a suspected serial killer killed a prostitute in a seedy motel, like he really fucking disected her and there was bits or organs normally not found in a normal clean up, shit I even found a diced up over ovary and a fallipeon tube in the fucking mini fridge when cleaning and detail, that stopped the cleaning process another few days because we had to call forsenics the minute we found it so they can sweep for more evidence.
the thing is we don't immediately go an clean for big jobs like that it fucking takes a few months before its clear, and it was a month after and lol the forensics forgot he put a fucking piece of the hookers reproductive organs in a fucking minifridge. I mean shit who does that? they thought he was responsible for other similiar killings but it still happened when the fucker was in jail so turned out he did while binging meth, they had kinky sex and then when still tied up he fucking disected the whore, had sex every with her corpse and organs, I can tell he coomed almost every where because the blue light can show semen as well as blood, any way I still fucking charged for the waiting time because fuck you I am getting paid to deal with cleaning up it's forsenics fault they forgot and important piece of evidence, and i'll tell when I saw it looked have eaten. so that was some crazy shit man.


Vault said:


> That's why I can totally respect folk who go into any kind of work line involving death and seeing it on a common day. The shit you must see is insane and probably does take a toll on you, but yeah, 'someones gotta do it'.
> 
> I have close family who do work with firefighting and some of the things they've seen is wild, too. And it's depressing how easily something can go wrong. Gas leaks and all that especially.


it pays very well, and thats what helps me cope, I literally make about 200,00 a year on average if I put in overtime, and at least 50,00 if I am lazy, and shit I don't even have to worry about lost business during coivd because my boss is extending into lol decontimnation, which is easy because all we do for businesses is come by once a day and sanitiaze in the morning, sometimes evenings after the business is closed for an extra fee. this job doesn't require alot state mandated cerification and a hs diploma or ged. Starting as a poor fag flipping burgers if I didn't figure out this was an easy way out of poverty, well I'd still be crying in that stupidly small apartment eating cheap half lean cuisine fretting on how I'll make rent. granted my current apartment is a modest step up, but atleast I have a choice to be frugal an save, instead of just surviving, worlds cruel, people die, kill eachother, commit die, and do stupid violent things, as a janny its not my job to fret its my job to clean, and think about how much money I am going to get from chipping you brains off the wall, brains are as good as gold. although kids do get me but I find not thinking about how they died helps, when you see a kids room covered in blood, well all you can think about it was happened, if I just think about the task at hand, then my thoughts don't wander but it gets to me.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm emotionally numb and watch death videos every day to feel something after Iraq.  How do I get into this business?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Apr 3, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I thought I did clean a crime scene where a suspected serial killer killed a prostitute in a seedy motel, like he really fucking disected her and there was bits or organs normally not found in a normal clean up, shit I even found a diced up over ovary and a fallipeon tube in the fucking mini fridge when cleaning and detail, that stopped the cleaning process another few days because we had to call forsenics the minute we found it so they can sweep for more evidence.
> the thing is we don't immediately go an clean for big jobs like that it fucking takes a few months before its clear, and it was a month after and lol the forensics forgot he put a fucking piece of the hookers reproductive organs in a fucking minifridge. I mean shit who does that? they thought he was responsible for other similiar killings but it still happened when the fucker was in jail so turned out he did while binging meth, they had kinky sex and then when still tied up he fucking disected the whore, had sex every with her corpse and organs, I can tell he coomed almost every where because the blue light can show semen as well as blood, any way I still fucking charged for the waiting time because fuck you I am getting paid to deal with cleaning up it's forsenics fault they forgot and important piece of evidence, and i'll tell when I saw it looked have eaten. so that was some crazy shit man.
> 
> it pays very well, and thats what helps me cope, I literally make about 200,00 a year on average if I put in overtime, and at least 50,00 if I am lazy, and shit I don't even have to worry about lost business during coivd because my boss is extending into lol decontimnation, which is easy because all we do for businesses is come by once a day and sanitiaze in the morning, sometimes evenings after the business is closed for an extra fee. this job doesn't require alot state mandated cerification and a hs diploma or ged. Starting as a poor fag flipping burgers if I didn't figure out this was an easy way out of poverty, well I'd still be crying in that stupidly small apartment eating cheap half lean cuisine fretting on how I'll make rent. granted my current apartment is a modest step up, but atleast I have a choice to be frugal an save, instead of just surviving, worlds cruel, people die, kill eachother, commit die, and do stupid violent things, as a janny its not my job to fret its my job to clean, and think about how much money I am going to get from chipping you brains off the wall, brains are as good as gold. although kids do get me but I find not thinking about how they died helps, when you see a kids room covered in blood, well all you can think about it was happened, if I just think about the task at hand, then my thoughts don't wander but it gets to me.


Good on you for finding your niche, just based on your answers so far it absolutely does not seem like a job everyone’s cut out for. I can see why it pays so damn well.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> I'm emotionally numb and watch death videos every day to feel something after Iraq.  How do I get into this business?


I lived in a shitty apartment block ran by a shitlord manager my neighbors son committed die in the bath tub, shit lord manager didn't pay for insurance and there was a lot of blood his mom was too stricken was grief and I offered to help, and she paid me 500 half of what a normal business would cost her, it wasn't hard, even with rudimentary bleach and hydrogen peroxide and cold water would elimate blood easy, my mom had home dialysis and her access site got all fucked up and spew blood every where, so I learned how to clean blood effectively in early life, I got interested, researched got my credentials easily started offering such services on my own until I had enough for a truck and a down payment to move to higher level crime city, and then got contracted with an actual business, the thing is when I started I was a bit amatuerish but when in doubt throw hydrogen peroxide and bleach at scrub and its gone. my rates where half price and my tools simple so I severely undercut the local business and though moving to another city with higher crime rates is a better prospect.
how you get in is basically first, study biohazard stuff, like you need to take a test to get you instate ceritification, in the mean time get to cleaning, I suggest start normal cleaning and train you eye for detail you need it when you standing on a ladder chipping brains out, try to acclumiate in a normal cleaning setting and cleaing every corner and nook and cranny, as you offer cleaning services you'll acquire a reputation, and that is your basis, now I went from one amatuer blood job to another because I already had the experience in how handle cleaning of blood and basic peracations, if you find cleaning up literal gore is bad, then you can always transfer to be a janny in a hospital setting, biohazard certificates can transfer to other jobs. and theres more to just cleaning up blood.

Also special note for the natgeo guy people asked him about, don't even bother trying to work for him, it's like his hiring process is up the ass insane, because he has like 1,000s of applicants a year, I was born with autism too, so I don't react to bloody situations like a normie fag, so if your an autist and don't want to deal with people great job, you'll only have to deal with bits of people, and brain, and bone, and other tissues, if your lucky you too can find a soup girl, or man, or human, I hopping for a hot tub death....idk why, now theres two routes you can take I chose one route because even if shady shit does pay more, its not TRUE AND HONEST, but heck it still happens, some lawyers will bribe you to fuck with evidence if found, some employers overlook this, but this isn't okay or legal, and if caught will land you in jail, check the reputation if you want to go with a business or you can go solo, going solo has the best benefits because you are your own boss, get to keep all the money and choose when you work, and sometimes other businesses will hire you to help. its up to you where want to go, but theres always a need for a crime scene janny.


----------



## In Memoriam (Apr 3, 2021)

I love hearing about jobs like this. So interesting thanks


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 3, 2021)

How good are the faps when you get home from work


----------



## MelloYello (Apr 3, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'd high five a serial killer if they fucking clean up their mess, like seriously if your going to kill someone like everything else, clean up after yourself.


In works of fiction, and occasionally real cases, serial killers seem to go for burning, acid, or lye.
Nobody ever seems to think of mummification. Table salt and sodium carbonate, like the ancient egyptians used to do it.
I reckon a mummified body would be a lot easier to dispose of, without causing a huge mess. Granted, it'd take time, but so would any caustic substance.
What do you think; would that be a plausible method of disposal?

Had any railway suicides yet? I'd assume that's about the worst in terms of cleanup.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

MelloYello said:


> In works of fiction, and occasionally real cases, serial killers seem to go for burning, acid, or lye.
> Nobody ever seems to think of mummification. Table salt and sodium carbonate, like the ancient egyptians used to do it.
> I reckon a mummified body would be a lot easier to dispose of, without causing a huge mess. Granted, it'd take time, but so would any caustic substance.
> What do you think; would that be a plausible method of disposal?
> ...


Yeah the problem with acids is you need an actual places to do it and you need to move the body to do it and not be noticed, as well acquire equipment with out being noticed in terms a of trail. 

I am going to say there isn't a perfect way to dispose of a body, the best way is to elimate the ties to you, eliminate a bodys identity, and dispose of it in a way that normal people won't think off. 
I am sure with mummification you can dry up the body and grind it into a powder. 
then dispose the powder by flushing it into the toliet randomly over  a span of time. 
but idk really I am just the janny who cleans up peoples messes. I don't think of how. and when. My thoughts are only "God damn another shotgun blast, it's gonna take me a week to chip off the brains off the wall."

I'm going to tell you this, I choose my jobs, and if my boss wants me to clean up a railway suicide he's gonna have to pay me triple on what her normally pays me, because beside cleaning the fucking train I am going to have to fucking hike the rail way collecting bones fingers and other various parts, thats two weeks of hiking.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Hothead said:


> How good are the faps when you get home from work


its more like coming home showering then lazing with my cats watching netflix and trying to eat something, I lost 10 pounds this month because eating is a hard activity with certain foods.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 3, 2021)

Is it true that you need to make dark jokes to make the job bearable?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Is it true that you need to make dark jokes to make the job bearable?


depends on the person, but come on slitting your wrists across instead of down the road is lulz worthy.
The horse cock dildo of death situation is funny too, we even got to see the big ass dildo that was by the bed, and the fur suit and that poor dog loocked so traumatized when we came it, yiff in hell furfags, like the nigga had fucking 4 bad dragon dildos we had to throw out and so many horse cock dildos. I think we threw out atleast 1500 worth of sex toys alone, thats not including the furry merch, and that dog he had like get this, the dog was still in the bedroom and stood in a corner in like this weird state, we had to take the poor pooch out and one the crew members adopted him but he acts weird, I think he was molesting the dog tbh.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 3, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> depends on the person, but come on slitting your wrists across instead of down the road is lulz worthy.


lets say someone blows their brains out and their bloody remains looks like Sid from Ice Age. Would you joke about that


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> lets say someone blows their brains out and their bloody remains looks like Sid from Ice Age. Would you joke about that


yeah probs but nothing really shocks you after the furry horse cock situation, it kind of felt like the lust scene in se7ven.
we rarely get to see actual bodies, I think the only time I saw a real body was was when this rich bitch died and the parents like immediately called us as soon as they called the police, I aint naming names, but they were really high society like they wanted to keep up appearances, and she oded and it was like as a soon she was taken out we got to cleaning, and god, it was so annoying because all she did was od on some drugs her mom probably gave her to help lose weight because her daughter was a model and some shit, and all we really had to do was take out the sheets and just run a blue light. god that was a waste of my time because it was a cheap job and the customers didn't give a shit about their daughter that just fucking oded and we had to blue light depsite being just a fucking od death. and I found fucking diet pills phentermine in the moms name and xanax in the daughters room.

I looked at photos of the daughter and she was legit like an ana chan on social media, I think that's the only time I fucking googled a dead person, pretty obvious the mom wanted her to be a model, and she was like posting fucking "recovery" posts on instagram a day before her death. its like crazy man.
it kind of reminded me of this.


Spoiler: haha death by binging









I'd link the social medias of the dead, if I didn't have respect for the dead, but the problem is rich people end up killing their kids when the try to narcistically make them live to high expectations, and their bitches to the help; like its funny and lulz worthy when they get bitchy because I like literaly over the years make the same amound of money all by doing what they're too lazy to do. I always try to get out of those kind of jobs so a newbie can get them because they're easier to deal with in terms of cleaing.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 3, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I thought I did clean a crime scene where a suspected serial killer killed a prostitute in a seedy motel, like he really fucking disected her and there was bits or organs normally not found in a normal clean up, shit I even found a diced up over ovary and a fallipeon tube in the fucking mini fridge when cleaning and detail, that stopped the cleaning process another few days because we had to call forsenics the minute we found it so they can sweep for more evidence.
> the thing is we don't immediately go an clean for big jobs like that it fucking takes a few months before its clear, and it was a month after and lol the forensics forgot he put a fucking piece of the hookers reproductive organs in a fucking minifridge. I mean shit who does that? they thought he was responsible for other similiar killings but it still happened when the fucker was in jail so turned out he did while binging meth, they had kinky sex and then when still tied up he fucking disected the whore, had sex every with her corpse and organs, I can tell he coomed almost every where because the blue light can show semen as well as blood, any way I still fucking charged for the waiting time because fuck you I am getting paid to deal with cleaning up it's forsenics fault they forgot and important piece of evidence, and i'll tell when I saw it looked have eaten. so that was some crazy shit man.
> 
> it pays very well, and thats what helps me cope, I literally make about 200,00 a year on average if I put in overtime, and at least 50,00 if I am lazy, and shit I don't even have to worry about lost business during coivd because my boss is extending into lol decontimnation, which is easy because all we do for businesses is come by once a day and sanitiaze in the morning, sometimes evenings after the business is closed for an extra fee. this job doesn't require alot state mandated cerification and a hs diploma or ged. Starting as a poor fag flipping burgers if I didn't figure out this was an easy way out of poverty, well I'd still be crying in that stupidly small apartment eating cheap half lean cuisine fretting on how I'll make rent. granted my current apartment is a modest step up, but atleast I have a choice to be frugal an save, instead of just surviving, worlds cruel, people die, kill eachother, commit die, and do stupid violent things, as a janny its not my job to fret its my job to clean, and think about how much money I am going to get from chipping you brains off the wall, brains are as good as gold. although kids do get me but I find not thinking about how they died helps, when you see a kids room covered in blood, well all you can think about it was happened, if I just think about the task at hand, then my thoughts don't wander but it gets to me.


Lol imagine having to clean up after Dahmer.


pedoguyguykrai said:


> I lived in a shitty apartment block ran by a shitlord manager my neighbors son committed die in the bath tub, shit lord manager didn't pay for insurance and there was a lot of blood his mom was too stricken was grief and I offered to help, and she paid me 500 half of what a normal business would cost her, it wasn't hard, even with rudimentary bleach and hydrogen peroxide and cold water would elimate blood easy, my mom had home dialysis and her access site got all fucked up and spew blood every where, so I learned how to clean blood effectively in early life, I got interested, researched got my credentials easily started offering such services on my own until I had enough for a truck and a down payment to move to higher level crime city, and then got contracted with an actual business, the thing is when I started I was a bit amatuerish but when in doubt throw hydrogen peroxide and bleach at scrub and its gone. my rates where half price and my tools simple so I severely undercut the local business and though moving to another city with higher crime rates is a better prospect.
> how you get in is basically first, study biohazard stuff, like you need to take a test to get you instate ceritification, in the mean time get to cleaning, I suggest start normal cleaning and train you eye for detail you need it when you standing on a ladder chipping brains out, try to acclumiate in a normal cleaning setting and cleaing every corner and nook and cranny, as you offer cleaning services you'll acquire a reputation, and that is your basis, now I went from one amatuer blood job to another because I already had the experience in how handle cleaning of blood and basic peracations, if you find cleaning up literal gore is bad, then you can always transfer to be a janny in a hospital setting, biohazard certificates can transfer to other jobs. and theres more to just cleaning up blood.
> 
> Also special note for the natgeo guy people asked him about, don't even bother trying to work for him, it's like his hiring process is up the ass insane, because he has like 1,000s of applicants a year, I was born with autism too, so I don't react to bloody situations like a normie fag, so if your an autist and don't want to deal with people great job, you'll only have to deal with bits of people, and brain, and bone, and other tissues, if your lucky you too can find a soup girl, or man, or human, I hopping for a hot tub death....idk why, now theres two routes you can take I chose one route because even if shady shit does pay more, its not TRUE AND HONEST, but heck it still happens, some lawyers will bribe you to fuck with evidence if found, some employers overlook this, but this isn't okay or legal, and if caught will land you in jail, check the reputation if you want to go with a business or you can go solo, going solo has the best benefits because you are your own boss, get to keep all the money and choose when you work, and sometimes other businesses will hire you to help. its up to you where want to go, but theres always a need for a crime scene janny.


>Trying to move to a high crime city
This kind of makes me think of all the Forensic Psychologists who want to move to Florida or California because they have the best crazy people.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 3, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol imagine having to clean up after Dahmer.
> 
> >Trying to move to a high crime city
> This kind of makes me think of all the Forensic Psychologists who want to move to Florida or California because they have the best crazy people.


it's just simple economics, kind of like how planned parenthood sets up shop in poor mostly black neighborhoods, more crazy people shooting each other of fucking gators, and then dying brutally more monies for me, although I can't really stand the climate of florida and I am alergic to sea water, my asthma can't take it, if it weren't for the handicaps there I'd probably set up shop in florida. thank god for florida man. those crazy  glorious  bastards.


----------



## Blop (Apr 4, 2021)

Powerlevel but - I had an acquaintance who I think prospectively followed your suicide advice. Stepfather of a good friend. He waited til his wife was out of town, arranged a meeting with a friend of his who wanted to buy part of a collection he had, slit his wrists in the backyard, left a note for the friend to not come in the house but instead call the police. He left the collection to his friend in his will as thanks. All in all pretty clean I guess


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 4, 2021)

Blop said:


> Powerlevel but - I had an acquaintance who I think prospectively followed your suicide advice. Stepfather of a good friend. He waited til his wife was out of town, arranged a meeting with a friend of his who wanted to buy part of a collection he had, slit his wrists in the backyard, left a note for the friend to not come in the house but instead call the police. He left the collection to his friend in his will as thanks. All in all pretty clean I guess


I'm not going to argue about whether or a not a sick person with little to no hope to commit le die, but people who want to do it need to keep the other peoples feelings and considerations in mind, it's alot easier to possibly accept the possibility of passing through sleep peacefully versus shot gun mouth wash.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 4, 2021)

What's the funniest dark joke you or a coworker made on the job, or was the horse cock dildo guy the peak that it's now your in-joke?


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 4, 2021)

By the way, what's up with your name? Pedoguyguykrai? 

Also since acid is a reagent for most drug operations, Even the sales of small quantities is very highly monitored. Even more considering the industrial level needed to fully dissolve a body. Breaking Bad meme hits again.


----------



## Batshit (Apr 5, 2021)

Have you ever seen articles in the paper or on the news about crimes & been like, 'Oh shit, I cleaned that! So THAT's what happened.'?

Have you ever come across people's obits or wanted to visit their graves?


----------



## Bluntman and Chronic (Apr 5, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Someone jizzed in my shampoo. How do I figure out who did it?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 5, 2021)

You mentioned finding body parts in the prostitute murder. How often do you find stuff that the cops miss?


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Apr 5, 2021)

How do you stop yourself from vomiting and how do you handle the odor?


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 5, 2021)

Since someone mentioned Dahmer, any insight into how long it would've taken to clean up after him and the shit the jannies would've had to do? I know they ended up demolishing the entire apartment building but you said sometimes the real estate owners still want cleaning anyway.

Any interesting bugs and other animals you've seen come to nibble on the remains of people who committed die or whatever?

Also, what are the worst hoards and methlabs you had to clean up?

The horse dildo case sounds wild, did he like shove it too far and get it stuck and run around bleeding everywhere instead of calling 911 or some shit? I almost feel like that's the kind of thing crazy enough it should be on the news. Since he was a furry I wonder if he had any internet presence and if his buddies know how he died.


----------



## kiwi-identified cow (Apr 5, 2021)

The perspective here was eye-opening. It's disturbing how frequent suicides really are, out of all those cleanup cases, and it reinforces how against nature it is to remove yourself from the game early. (It's arguably more against nature than murder of another person, given that attacking _each other_ is more common across species.) I can't help but feel that most who take the gunshot route or similar were in such a disordered state that they didn't even process the mess they'd be leaving for strangers to clean up.

These stories really drive home the notion that life is worth living and can always be improved. No matter how bad things get, you can hit no deeper 'rock bottom' than being dead and thus unable to change the circumstances that had been worsening your life. These stories confirm that death is a normal part of being human -- with a necessary industry surrounding it -- while also showing the clear contrast between 'natural' death and the pointlessness of murder and suicide.

Aside from the stress it brings you at times (like when kids were involved in a crime) do you feel like this job has any positive impact on your mental/spiritual health, beyond the financial security? Do you feel like you value human existence in a different way than you did before you had this job?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> What's the funniest dark joke you or a coworker made on the job, or was the horse cock dildo guy the peak that it's now your in-joke?


horse cock furry topped it.


Justtocheck said:


> By the way, what's up with your name? Pedoguyguykrai?
> 
> Also since acid is a reagent for most drug operations, Even the sales of small quantities is very highly monitored. Even more considering the industrial level needed to fully dissolve a body. Breaking Bad meme hits again.


I started as an autistic shit poster on the onision thread, you know how onisions tranny wife is called kai? well if you read my username it sounds like pedo guy guy cry. it's a pun on a name basically


Android raptor said:


> Since someone mentioned Dahmer, any insight into how long it would've taken to clean up after him and the shit the jannies would've had to do? I know they ended up demolishing the entire apartment building but you said sometimes the real estate owners still want cleaning anyway.
> 
> Any interesting bugs and other animals you've seen come to nibble on the remains of people who committed die or whatever?
> 
> ...


1. It would probably take a year, may be 2 years, I mean granted if we really rushed we'd still have to account for any possible hidey holes for body parts, and lets say dahmer hid like a hand or something, we'd have the have to stop shit right there, way for the cops to pick up the evidence in question and possibly search for more, and not to mention the chemicals he may of used, I'd assuming we'd have to get an inspector to check toxicity in air levels every fucking week.
2. the worst meth lab was 60 minutes in the job we had to much chemical contamination in the air that 2 of my men passed out. despite use using oxygen respirators masks. we even tried to air out the place again with industrial fans, like standard procedure atleast with meth labs is atleast with me is before I even begin is try and cull the chemicals out the air by taking industrial level fans to every window, and exterior door and let it blow out for a whole day, then work our way in, but even after a second go around we still had guys passing out, like literally after the second attempt, the city condemned the house. so we got out of that job.
.


Batshit said:


> Have you ever seen articles in the paper or on the news about crimes & been like, 'Oh shit, I cleaned that! So THAT's what happened.'?
> 
> Have you ever come across people's obits or wanted to visit their graves?


the way my job works is that unless it's like a high profile crime, more than likely I may not know exactly unless I did some googling afterward; we typically don't clean scenes immediately after a death that happened if there's some doubt into how the dead person died sometimes it takes a year for me to clean like even a normal murder scene, because the police would hold it in red tape.


Crystal Golem said:


> You mentioned finding body parts in the prostitute murder. How often do you find stuff that the cops miss?


About once a week in terms of fequency, like I fucking hate it too because it cuts into work time. some times 2 times.


NoodleFucker3000 said:


> How do you stop yourself from vomiting and how do you handle the odor?


I'm autistic, my sense of smell is dull enough to not vomit, I can still smell it and not hate it enough to vomit, plus money is a good motivator to tolerate. if I can I literally in the door way of the room I'm cleaning I take a music a player and play music as loud as possible to give my mind something concentrate on so I can focus on the task on hand and not the smell if I am dealing with a particularly gruesome job, it helps to just concentrate my mind by giving another sense a distraction so I am not focusing on smell. works better than menthol tbh.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 5, 2021)

You clean more white crime or black crime?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> You clean more white crime or black crime?


black more than white. Although I found white to be either more sexual deviant, drug fueled, and just the occasional family annihilator. 
black it's just niggas shooting each other in the street and more kind of simple stuff.


kiwi-identified cow said:


> The perspective here was eye-opening. It's disturbing how frequent suicides really are, out of all those cleanup cases, and it reinforces how against nature it is to remove yourself from the game early. (It's arguably more against nature than murder of another person, given that attacking _each other_ is more common across species.) I can't help but feel that most who take the gunshot route or similar were in such a disordered state that they didn't even process the mess they'd be leaving for strangers to clean up.
> 
> These stories really drive home the notion that life is worth living and can always be improved. No matter how bad things get, you can hit no deeper 'rock bottom' than being dead and thus unable to change the circumstances that had been worsening your life. These stories confirm that death is a normal part of being human -- with a necessary industry surrounding it -- while also showing the clear contrast between 'natural' death and the pointlessness of murder and suicide.
> 
> Aside from the stress it brings you at times (like when kids were involved in a crime) do you feel like this job has any positive impact on your mental/spiritual health, beyond the financial security? Do you feel like you value human existence in a different way than you did before you had this job?


Not really, you see when you deal with an industry where your money comes from death, your best coping mechanism especially when your scrubbing a kids blood off the floor a token from when daddy dearest killed him last after killing his mommy and other siblings ,because he wanted revenge for his wife leaving him,  is to not confront on the very bitter truths staring you in face. It's best that way because when you reflect on the meaning of life, especially when your job focuses on the not to pleasant truths of death, then you'd probably lose your mind. the best attitude to take if you want to make a career out of it is to simply accept it as is, to not think about it too much, focus on the task at at hand. when your a crime scene cleaner your job is to be basically just a glorified janny not a philospherer.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 5, 2021)

With as toxic as meth labs are, how do the people who were there making meth not pass out and shit? Does meth make them immune to the toxicity or something? 

How frequently do you deal with troons that 41%, and do they tend to be any different than other suicides/deaths? 

Oh yeah, worst hoard?


----------



## Help Me Move This Table (Apr 5, 2021)

How many jobs are by yourself & how many with coworkers?


----------



## Batshit (Apr 5, 2021)

This is so unvarnished & fascinating.  I appreciate your insight & good on you for succeeding @ life & coping with a difficult career.

Do any companies offer grief counseling or therapy as an employment benefit? I simply can't imagine being desensitized enough to not be haunted. I suppose a lot of scenes not being 'fresh' helps but still oof.


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 5, 2021)

Do you think you've been desensitized to violent and degenerate crime scenes over time, or have you just gotten better at coping with what you see?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> With as toxic as meth labs are, how do the people who were there making meth not pass out and shit? Does meth make them immune to the toxicity or something?
> 
> How frequently do you deal with troons that 41%, and do they tend to be any different than other suicides/deaths?
> 
> Oh yeah, worst hoard?


1. idk they probably wear atleast some basic ppe, like I've seem some pretty professional grade looking left over equipment most of that were at known cartel labs, yep the cartel is alive and well in the usa, and those tend have a more sense of professionalism, than really makeshift oppurtunity labs.
2. it's one in every 3 jobs, and yeah they leave behind some pretty degenerate shit.
3. a horde where a body was found, there was garbage piling up to the ceiling, and apparently 2 people were supposed to be living theire and the wife died, but they thought the husband fucked up, he was practically half skelentinized when we found him, and had to stop to call the police.


Help Me Move This Table said:


> How many jobs are by yourself & how many with coworkers?


I'd say a quater of my over all jobs by myself, like I've done overtime by myself just blasting rock music and chipping brains off the walls, so I don't have to do it the next day, or cleaning up motel tubs, or scrubbing wood floors, if the job is small I do it myself to get all the money and not deal with possible tough guys who'll faint at the site of blood. You'll never really know a man until they see blood, even the most stoic acting looking bad ass will fain at the site of blood.or brains splattered on the ceiling
I tend to work well with fellow weirdos that can happily chat about anime and music while away at dried brains.


Batshit said:


> This is so unvarnished & fascinating.  I appreciate your insight & good on you for succeeding @ life & coping with a difficult career.
> 
> Do any companies offer grief counseling or therapy as an employment benefit? I simply can't imagine being desensitized enough to not be haunted. I suppose a lot of scenes not being 'fresh' helps but still oof.


LOL  no,for atleast the business I'm hired, we're not emts, police, or forsenic specialists, we're basically glorified jannys with extra training and access to equipment and heavy industrial cleaners. the industry tends to attract the weirdos who are either oddly enthused, not bothered, or borderline sociopathic. occasionally we get a normie who thinks they can handle it but the probhation period for atleast promotion to full time is a year, if your there for a year. untill then its part time with optional overtime, but this practice is designed to weed out people who simply can't do it, and for those who can gradually break them in.


A Clockwork Soybean said:


> Do you think you've been desensitized to violent and degenerate crime scenes over time, or have you just gotten better at coping with what you see?


I'm pretty much numb it, I'm not even suprised anymore, I am just disappointed and take comfort in at least no matter the circumstance I will still have work. If anything blm and their wanting to overhaul the police will just mean more oppurtunity to to earn  even more money. I am heavily motivated by money mostly because I remember what being hungry and poor is like so even if it means chipping brains off a wall, then I will do anything so I can never feel hungry again. If anything being poor and almost homeless has traumatized me more than what ever bullshit a human does to another human, because of the sense of hoplessness, and fustration. I mean to be really good at a job you have to have determination and a will to tolerate stuff, and its not like I am being yelled at a customer, or getting my pay cut because some nigger robbed the store on your shift. my 12 hour shifts cleaning are peaceful, despite the gore, and the sense of accomplishment of making it look it never happened is awe astounding. it brings some sort of peace, to see how well a job turned out. trust me this life is better because I have something in exchange of having to face the aftermath of death, security, and I wouldn't take another poorfag job over this.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 5, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> the industry tends to attract the weirdos who are either oddly enthused, not bothered, or borderline sociopathic.


Are there any people you work with that are really weird or like it a little too much?


pedoguyguykrai said:


> 2. it's one in every 3 jobs, and yeah they leave behind some pretty degenerate shit.


Are the troons generally the most degenerate? What sort of stuff?


----------



## Batshit (Apr 5, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> LOL no,for atleast the business I'm hired, we're not emts, police, or forsenic specialists, we're basically glorified jannys with extra training and access to equipment and heavy industrial cleaners. the industry tends to attract the weirdos who are either oddly enthused, not bothered, or borderline sociopathic. occasionally we get a normie who thinks they can handle it but the probhation period for atleast promotion to full time is a year, if your there for a year. untill then its part time with optional overtime, but this practice is designed to weed out people who simply can't do it, and for those who can gradually break them in.


Kind of expected this answer & thank you again!


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

melty said:


> Are there any people you work with that are really weird or like it a little too much?
> 
> Are the troons generally the most degenerate? What sort of stuff?


1. one coworker I worked with literally told me about a porn site he liked, called necrobabes, yeah its a pornsite based off pretend killing women and fucking their corpses, yeah I fucking got him fired, then there was another who talked about brain tissue to an extent that it made me uncomfortable. my boss doesnt fuck around you creep on me you get fired.. 
although I am friends with one coworker, he loved science and got into forsenics, and when he retired he decided to become a crime scene cleaner and we would talk about true crime and how he can tell how someones killed by blood splatter, to a tee if they're stabbed or diced up, he has a family, and I would sometimes after work come to dinner to his family, and he'll joke all the time about marrying me off to his son, he's been sort of a father figure in my life, and definitely a non creeper who just has a passion for scinece and biology, his son is also studying foresnics in school. great guy.
2. troons are autogynophiles,  you can tell because on top of throwing out sex toys, and porn mags, I find these weird little collages of women all the time, even found a book based on bimbofication..All troons deaths are cleaned give me the creeps on how they sexulize women, and girly behavior, but its never like a real women, it's either porn star barbie bimbo, or little girl, I found a fucking man sized little girl dress. 


Batshit said:


> Kind of expected this answer & thank you again!


your welcome.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah, I'm also curious about degenerate troon shit. Is it just like, fairly standard sex toys or do they get weirder shit like horse dildos and CP and shit? Also are they usually suicides or natural deaths (and what suicide methods do troons favor)?

With the hoard, like you mean you found the body of the husband? Did they not realize he was dead in there, like the wife died and the cops didnt realize a dead husband was in there as well? Also where was the body, did it get buried in hoard?


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 5, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> troons are autogynophiles, you can tell because on top of throwing out sex toys, and porn mags, I find these weird little collages of women all the time, even found a book based on bimbofication..All troons deaths are cleaned give me the creeps on how they sexulize women, and girly behavior, but its never like a real women, it's either porn star barbie bimbo, or little girl, I found a fucking man sized little girl dress.


That's fucking fascinating, are the college ever real women like the troons friends? Or are they like magazine cut outs?

Also you mentioned co workers like to chat about anime, what anime do you like? Thanks for answering all the questions, this thread is amazing.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Yeah, I'm also curious about degenerate troon shit. Is it just like, fairly standard sex toys or do they get weirder shit like horse dildos and CP and shit? Also are they usually suicides or natural deaths (and what suicide methods do troons favor)?
> 
> With the hoard, like you mean you found the body of the husband? Did they not realize he was dead in there, like the wife died and the cops didnt realize a dead husband was in there as well? Also where was the body, did it get buried in hoard?


1. I've only found cp once and that was at a literal sex offenders house, and we had to call the cops for that, it was in polaroid form, and like fell out as we moving a dresser, and I am not descibing what I saw but I immediately dropped it yelled at the bois to gtfo and wait out side and ran to get my phone to call the police, as for sex toys I've seen everything from dildos, dialators, flesh lights, sex dolls to a fuck a machine, its a mix of either dying from aids, to shooting their heads off, but theres always one way I am hired to it, either by the state if it's public housing, to the land lord to get it ready for another tenant, it's never a family member or friend calling me, no requests to procure and or decontimate heirlooms or personal items, they always die alone with no family or friends to ask for anything left behind. it's a sad lonely death either dying by possible complication due to aids, or infected axe wound, or suicide. their fetish alinates people and they die alone.

2. according to the neigbors, they thougt the husband got fed up and left as they saw him walking to get cigarettes 6 months before he was found, and truthfully he was found in one bedrooms in bed, the whole house smelled rancid and off death, and we found 2 dead cats in the hoard and the  wife died before the job and thats why we cleaning we dicovered him during the clean job. he was buried in the hoard, so the wife either didn't notice nor care. 


melty said:


> That's fucking fascinating, are the college ever real women like the troons friends? Or are they like magazine cut outs?
> 
> Also you mentioned co workers like to chat about anime, what anime do you like? Thanks for answering all the questions, this thread is amazing.


I like old school anime, my favorite is serial experiments lain, although I did watch happy sugar life.
they're all cut ours either from porn or regular magazines.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Apr 5, 2021)

Great thread.

What sort of solvent works best on gore that's been desiccating for a year? What type of cleaning rags do you find most effective and durable?


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 5, 2021)

So a dude literally died and his hoarder wife just threw more hoard on top of him? That's, uh, something. Kind of surprised yall only found 2 dead cats, I would think a hoard that bad would have 10+

Ever had to clean up after really bad animal hoarders? Or people hoarding exotic animals? 

Do you clean up exclusively indoor shit, or do you do any work outdoors as well?


----------



## Storm_Provider (Apr 5, 2021)

What kind of music do you usually listen to during work? Cannibal Corpse? Vivaldi?
Also, thank you for your service, janny.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Great thread.
> 
> What sort of solvent works best on gore that's been desiccating for a year? What type of cleaning rags do you find most effective and durable?


if your wanting to get rid of blood use hydrogen peroxide+bleach , I don't use really rags much mostly brushed mops, and chisels; while we do have industrial level cleaners, I find the simple mixture of when in doubt bleach it out then follow with a whole bottle of peroxide in water.

I literally use sham as it holds the most cleaner if i I really need to get in and scrub on the floors. .
we don't clean rugs if the gore is bad, we just go ahead cut it out and clean uderneath. 


Android raptor said:


> So a dude literally died and his hoarder wife just threw more hoard on top of him? That's, uh, something. Kind of surprised yall only found 2 dead cats, I would think a hoard that bad would have 10+
> 
> Ever had to clean up after really bad animal hoarders? Or people hoarding exotic animals?
> 
> Do you clean up exclusively indoor shit, or do you do any work outdoors as well?


yes I cleaned up after apsca confiscated a puppy mill, I remember that because I got stabbed with a syringe and had to get and hiv test for that one.
I do both, although its rare for me to clean up out door areas because mostly they just tell waste management to hose down the streets so it runs into the sewer, the detroit city government are cheap bastards.last saturday I had to detail a car because the owners friend got shot in, I hate doing cars because they're insanely hard to clean because of all the nooks and crannies. occasionally I'm called to clean up piss in cop cars, this monday some asshole not only pissed but shit in one.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Storm_Provider said:


> What kind of music do you usually listen to during work? Cannibal Corpse? Vivaldi?
> Also, thank you for your service, janny.


hahah vocaloid...and 90s rock.
Also I unironically had otome kaibou playing on my play list during the hooker scene clean.
when one of my friends asked me what otome kaibou meant, I said it meant girl dissection, and we laughed so hard for like five fucking minutes in our hazmat suits. 
​


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve had to call in cleaners in your profession where I work, once had a girl who self immolated and didn’t make it. Honestly couldn’t eat or smell bacon/pork for weeks without gagging.

Is it any easier to get clean up burn related suicides, or is it not a common enough occurrence  for you to make a judgement on?


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 5, 2021)

Here is some random dead troon aftermath for everyone's enjoyment, not sure if 41% or other:







Spoiler



The "nest" in the wig is actually a chunk of botfly larvae infested flesh.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Zebedee said:


> I’ve had to call in cleaners in your profession where I work, once had a girl who self immolated and didn’t make it. Honestly couldn’t eat or smell bacon/pork for weeks without gagging.
> 
> Is it any easier to get clean up burn related suicides, or is it not a common enough occurrence  for you to make a judgement on?


haha burn related suicides mean your body is merged to what ever it was near. its rare but mostly it means we cut alot of stuff out, scrub and if that doesnt works scrub again. those are fml jobs because its the longest jobs, but it's rare and pays well. I've seens secens involving implied ways of death, whether its shot gun head blast or lol death by immolation, I got a job tonight at a motel a proustitie commited die today. I may take pics if I can manage my phone through my ppe, standard procedure whether big or small suit up ppe, especially if ti's hookers involved, I know hiv lasts maybe 10 minutes in blood but you never know, and syringes are fucking tricky.


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 5, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> haha burn related suicides mean your body is merged to what ever it was near. its rare but mostly it means we cut alot of stuff out, scrub and if that doesnt works scrub again. those are fml jobs because its the longest jobs, but it's rare and pays well. I've seens secens involving implied ways of death, whether its shot gun head blast or lol death by immolation, I got a job tonight at a motel a proustitie commited die today. I may take pics if I can manage my phone through my ppe, standard procedure whether big or small suit up ppe, especially if ti's hookers involved, I know hiv lasts maybe 10 minutes in blood but you never know, and syringes are fucking tricky.


Ew. So is it like all the sticky shit you get that fuses to the bottom of the frying pan?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Zebedee said:


> Ew. So is it like all the sticky shit you get that sticks to the bottom of the frying pan?


like a human potsticker. it kind of reminds me of potstickers.


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 5, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> like a human potsticker. it kind of reminds me of potstickers.


I’m never gonna look at Chinese food the same way again, so thanks for that.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Zebedee said:


> I’m never gonna look at Chinese food the same way again, so thanks for that.


sorry, but hey you too can share in my misery, I can't even eat red meat any more. pretty much vegatarian here. although occasionally I'll have a chicken breast.


----------



## Job the Long-Suffering (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to make this thread. Really fascinating stuff.

1. Do you plan on doing this kind of work for the foreseeable future? Or is there a point where you think you've had enough, time to get a "normal" job?

2. How many people have you seen not make the cut? I imagine there's a lot of people that just don't know what they're getting into when they start in this line of work.


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 6, 2021)

This is a fascinating thread. Thank you for making it.

Has anything ever made you angry? Have you ever cleaned up a site and for whatever reason, afterwards you wanted to find someone connected to it and make a crime scene of your own?


----------



## Mnutu (Apr 6, 2021)

Ever feel or notice anything paranormal at a site?


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 6, 2021)

Do you work for somebody or do you have own corpse cleaning agency? Ever thought about starting one? If you have a boss is he rich? Does this shit pay?


----------



## Alba gu brath (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I've chuckled when I found a full on sex doll in this one mans house, it scared the shit out of my fellow coworkers because it was sitting in the dining room table



Okay, that has to be one of the funniest things ever. Bet the weirdo did it on purpose to freak the first ones in, out as much as he could.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

McCarthy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make this thread. Really fascinating stuff.
> 
> 1. Do you plan on doing this kind of work for the foreseeable future? Or is there a point where you think you've had enough, time to get a "normal" job?
> 
> 2. How many people have you seen not make the cut? I imagine there's a lot of people that just don't know what they're getting into when they start in this line of work.


1. the moneys too good to not make a career out of it.
2. pretty much almost every new hire quits with in the first week, some make make it a month. those who tend to make it tend to have some sort of back ground in it. This is a fascinating thread. Thank you for making it.
You need to understand I had to drop out of hs to get my ged and start working, and unless I am willing to burn for atleast 4 years of my life the only normal jobs are poor fag ones, this pays the bills. 


glass_houses said:


> Has anything ever made you angry? Have you ever cleaned up a site and for whatever reason, afterwards you wanted to find someone connected to it and make a crime scene of your own?


not really, like literally half my schedule is filled with fucked up shit that if I got mad at at every one of them I'd be a very stressed out, its almost to be expected People do horrible shit to others all the time, i'm just the janny that cleans up after that.


Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Do you work for somebody or do you have own corpse cleaning agency? Ever thought about starting one? If you have a boss is he rich? Does this shit pay?


1. I work for some body.and no too much responisbility for me to run my own business.
2. yes boss is pretty rich, he literally has a mcmasion.
4. yes very well.


----------



## David Davidson (Apr 6, 2021)

This thread is something else.

You ever get a job where the guy offs himself in the car? How hard is it to clean that shit outta leather?
Also I saw you post about a train suicide and I wanna hear the story on that job.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 6, 2021)

Ever have a cleanup that ended up into a scene like from Ichi the Killer? I'd reference a specific scene but honestly they're all pretty fucked.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> So yeah I clean up blood, decay, gore and bodily fluids, and with coivd business has been booming.
> Ask me anything.
> Also I am self contracted, and I have cleaned up the aftermath of an 800 pound guy dying than only to be discovered a week later when his body fluids leaked through the creaks of his apartment 2 stories down, oh boy the cleaning was horrendous and took me at least 2 months to clean all the apartments. That fat ass paid my car payments for this year.  and then some. Where you see death fats, I see money, nigga I hope another death fat causes so much damage for insurance companies to pay because besides my cut atleast other people who worked on that job got to pay off their mortgage, and their kids tuition off the desctuction that fatso left in his wake.


i am in the mafia le cose nostra.


----------



## Alba gu brath (Apr 6, 2021)

So, do you find yourself seeing the people involved in the incidents becoming lesser than what they were, so that you can process what you're actually dealing with? Or has it taken more of a clinical approach in your mental state, think akin to a funeral home and the lads dealing with the bodies all the time.

Quick edit.
Yeah, how often are cars even kept after dealing with a death in them? Would imagine it's straight to the scrapyard.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

David Davidson said:


> This thread is something else.
> 
> You ever get a job where the guy offs himself in the car? How hard is it to clean that shit outta leather?
> Also I saw you post about a train suicide and I wanna hear the story on that job.


its hard in the sense that if lets say you blew your brains out, or decide for carbon monoxide poisioning and you weren't found for a while, its kind of easy to clean off blood, but normally we'll just yeet the front seats if i's bad enough, and brains have a tendency to get every where even the whole fucking ac, so unless if a person really wants the car, or if like lets say it's a very expensive car then most of the time the owner will scrap it. 


Thebag$$$ said:


> i am in the mafia le cose nostra.


quick request can you maybe tell your hitmen to be more conscientious of the poor jannies that have to clean up after your mess months after it happens? I mean I don't care shoot yourselves in the street for all I care, but make sure your not too messy, between the cartel and crypts my schedules always filled with cleaning up messes, and sometimes if it's not clear cut how a person died I wouldn't be able to clean up after your messes until the police release the scene, also brains are as hard as cement when they dry. that alone takes hours to fully chisel off. 


Alba gu brath said:


> So, do you find yourself seeing the people involved in the incidents becoming lesser than what they were, so that you can process what you're actually dealing with? Or has it taken more of a clinical approach in your mental state, think akin to a funeral home and the lads dealing with the bodies all the time.
> 
> Quick edit.
> Yeah, how often are cars even kept after dealing with a death in them? Would imagine it's straight to the scrapyard.


one guy literally just had a fucking nose bleed in a hotel room, didn't die, but left alot of blood. 
not really often with cars, its not every day some stupid shit happens in a lambo or tesla. normally unless the car is fucking expensive rare or has some sentimental value to someone we don't clean it, it'll just get bareminimun decon and sent to the scrapyard.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ever have a cleanup that ended up into a scene like from Ichi the Killer? I'd reference a specific scene but honestly they're all pretty fucked.


yeah quite a few times.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> quick request can you maybe tell your hitmen to be more conscientious of the poor jannies that have to clean up after your mess months after it happens? I mean I don't care shoot yourselves in the street for all I care, but make sure your not too messy, between the cartel and crypts my schedules always filled with cleaning up messes, and sometimes if it's not clear cut how a person died I wouldn't be able to clean up after your messes until the police release the scene, also brains are as hard as cement when they dry. that alone takes hours to fully chisel off.


its aboug ssending a massage...


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> yeah quite a few times.


Other than the dead disected hooker any other memorable ones? 

Since I'm an edgelord that thinks dead babies are entertaining AF, any fun dead baby stories? Like someone decided to reenact a classic dead baby joke IRL like baby in a microwave or one dead baby nailed to 10 trees or some shit? 

Other than the dead body, what's the wildest thing you've found in a hoard? Any particularly neat/interesting bugs or other decomposers?


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Apr 6, 2021)

So for all those instances where there's a dead dude with no family and no will in place, what happens to their stuff - is it basically a grab bag for you guys, like take a souvenir, or does everything that has not got body residue on it get left entirely alone? 

Also, chiming in with the thanks for this thread, it's really enlightening.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Thebag$$$ said:


> its aboug ssending a massage...


I aint afraid of no serbs, even if they're stronk. leave a fucking note, not be a dick to the asshole stuck cleaning it up. 


Android raptor said:


> Other than the dead disected hooker any other memorable ones?
> 
> Since I'm an edgelord that thinks dead babies are entertaining AF, any fun dead baby stories? Like someone decided to reenact a classic dead baby joke IRL like baby in a microwave or one dead baby nailed to 10 trees or some shit?
> 
> Other than the dead body, what's the wildest thing you've found in a hoard? Any particularly neat/interesting bugs or other decomposers?


the horse cock dildo scene was memorable, like a fucking life sized stallion dildo, covered in blood shit, and god knows what else, you know he fuckiing coomed from that because there was fresh semen spots on the bed, the whole room was covered in furry merch and it had a red light, and so much sex toys, in the closet it was 2 fursuits. and the fucker had a dog, like when we went in we saw a very traumatized looking dog, I'd think the fur fag was raping it because when we tried to remove him and he saw a bad dragon dildo it almost bit me.

and all the troon scenes, I've seen so much pornsick shit that may my early moderate liberal ass redpilled and based.


Twitter Hate Mob said:


> So for all those instances where there's a dead dude with no family and no will in place, what happens to their stuff - is it basically a grab bag for you guys, like take a souvenir, or does everything that has not got body residue on it get left entirely alone?
> 
> Also, chiming in with the thanks for this thread, it's really enlightening.


if it's not drenched in gore it's really up to a person like the dog, one of my co workers took him home and adopted him, and now he has happy forever home, I would've taken him because he was a beautiful rottie mix,  but I have no experience in rehabiltating possibly abused dogs, only cats, and truthfully my time allotment doesn't allow it. I literally have to hire a baby sitter for my cat so she isn't anxiety ridden while I work and she gets her prescription on time.

I don't take anything really but some co workers have, I don't really like stealing from the dead, but I did found a dumpster cat right next to scene like who throw out a beautiful looking cat? she's floofy with grey tabby marks, so I guess that counts?


----------



## Alba gu brath (Apr 6, 2021)

For once, the hero we need and deserve, anyone willing to help an animal on top of everything else is a good lad. Top marks, you blood drenched poor soul.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 6, 2021)

So how exactly did the horsecock guy die? Did he shove a giant horsecock up there and just sit around for hours jerking off and somehow not notice he was bleeding everywhere? Did he ever call 911 or did someone else find him dead/dying of horsecock to the ass?

What's the most fucked up thing you've seen from a troon specifically? Do they tell you it was a troon who died before you go in or do figure it out from the hoard of sissy porn and programmer socks?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> So how exactly did the horsecock guy die? Did he shove a giant horsecock up there and just sit around for hours jerking off and somehow not notice he was bleeding everywhere? Did he ever call 911 or did someone else find him dead/dying of horsecock to the ass?
> 
> What's the most fucked up thing you've seen from a troon specifically? Do they tell you it was a troon who died before you go in or do figure it out from the hoard of sissy porn and programmer socks?


he tried forcing the dildo up his ass, there was coom spots so obviously he coomed before he realized he was literally fucked. there was blood every where in that room. called 911, went to the hospital and died on the way there, the landlord called in like the very hour of his death because he wanted us to clean up quickly and quietly because he was such a fucking weirdo.
one time I found a child size cage, and some plans to kidnap and abduct a girl that lived in same complex, with pictures of her and all, luckily he oded to death on meth, but we had to hand that shit to the police, apparently before he trooned out he hanged out with some other not savory kidnappers and turns out their were moving women and children in and out of detroit to whore them out.

like detroit is notorious for their whores, its not uncommon to see some fresh looking 16 year old whoring her self to every tom, dick and harry, its sad really, but I never thought about how deep that rabbit hole goes, and I don't really want to. troons are basically like the people who can't get off to normal shit any more, or cant get a woman, so they become the woman per se, like I fucking hate them man, and then lol they want to be considered women?

I know this isn't really a place for feminism, but women do have a special subset of struggles we have to go through, just like men have their own, because troons can't actually experiance what it's really like to be a woman, I don't consider them women. Like try being poor and having to choose between buying pads when you have pcos, or food, I've literally had to make cloth pads out of too worn clothes because that was a real decision I had to make as a poor fag. it's not hard and some days, it does get the job done, but even store brand pads would run you atleast 5 dollars, atleast in the expensive cities I lived in. I've had so much embarrassment from those years, and people thought I was a slob because I had to choose using shoddy means to try and not bleed through my clothes. Unfortunately between rent, and food and other neccesities, like soap, I had to cut down costs for that. flipping burgers doesn't much, and even at the end of the day I only get so much and my rent was atrocious even for the fucking shoe closet size it was. thats what kills it alot too for me and made me more of a based terf, these men in fucking dresses want to tell me they should accept them when more than likely never had to even suffer such an embaressment, or even minor inconvience as periods.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> one time I found a child size cage, and some plans to kidnap and abduct a girl that lived in same complex, with pictures of her and all, luckily he oded to death on meth, but we had to hand that shit to the police, apparently before he trooned out he hanged out with some other not savory kidnappers and turns out their were moving women and children in and out of detroit to whore them out.


What the actual fuck. I'm guessing they either told you it was a troon or it was obvious from the weird shit in the place. Was this guy a known sex offender, or was everyone completely unaware he was involved in some seriously fucked up shit? 

Were the kidnapping plans in a notebook or were they all over the walls Pepe Silvia style? 

I know you said you don't usually see the bodies, but do you ever get to see pics of what these people look like before they died? If so, what did the child kidnapping sex trafficking troon look like? 

Do you ever clean up after schizocow John Bulla types? If so, what kind of weird or depraved shit have you found? I'm sure whoever had to clean up after John Bulla had some stories to tell after finding his sticky note covered playboys and zip tie contraptions (sexually)


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I aint afraid of no serbs, even if they're stronk. leave a fucking note, not be a dick to the asshole stuck cleaning it up.


i personaly did many kills myself by me.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Thebag$$$ said:


> i personaly did many kills myself by me.


and you want a fucking medal? asspats? I know serbia removed kebhab from the bosnian war but come on your coming off as a fucking edgy boi., so edgy I've cut myself on all this edge.
I've dealt with literal cartel crime scene clean up from fun cartel hits like literally cleaning literal burnt pieces of human beings stuck on the fucking cheap carpet, trust me if you want to be edgy, join the cartel in mexico they burn bodies in the streets in trash bags, and gave us that lovely bit of cultural enrichment to the states, the mexicans seem to out do the italians in terms of savagery, yet seem to worship rome even more.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> and you want fucking medal? asspats? I know serbia removed kebhab from the bosnian war but come on your coming off as a fucking edgy boi., so edgy I've cut myself on all this edge.


i was punished severely for my crimes i never manage to cover up good.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Thebag$$$ said:


> i was punished severely for my crimes i never manage to cover up good.


so what have you done? diced people up? bash peoples heads in? shot them?
I don't think anything would top hooker disection in terms of shock value. I mean really if you got caught, then that means you'd probably sucked in the job, if you can't even cover your tracks, I'd don't see why if I was possibly looking to off someone I'd hire you as a hitman. especially seeing as your bragging about it on a forum in the clearnet.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Apr 6, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> so what have you done? diced people up? bash peoples heads in? shot them?
> I don't think anything would top hooker disection in terms of shock value. I mean really if you got caught, then that means you'd probably sucked in the job, if you can't even cover your tracks, I'd don't see why if I was possibly looking to off someone I'd hire you as a hitman. especially seeing as your bragging about it on a forum in the clearnet.


well i was already in prison for that so theres really no repercussions. no actually it was an accident kill.


----------



## Brahmin (Apr 6, 2021)

Ever play Viscera Cleanup Detail? Seems like your kind of game.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Apr 6, 2021)

What's the most disturbing or strange thing you've ever found or scene at a scene that only a forensics expert would even notice or find disturbing?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

Brahmin said:


> Ever play Viscera Cleanup Detail? Seems like your kind of game.


occasionally when I want to keep sharp.


Just Here for A and H said:


> What's the most disturbing or strange thing you've ever found or scene at a scene that only a forensics expert would even notice or find disturbing?


when I came to a crime scene expecting to clean up a ton of blood only to find that despite the fact that the attempted victim of the murder ran out of the house and through the front door, there was only blood in the master bedroom and bathroom, I like I was expecting front door to be coated with blood trailing up, but lol nope I guess someone came back to cover their tracks, and didn't finish correctly, lol the would be killer was never caught so it was kind of disturbing to know that it was possibly someone who had an ounce of forsight to attempt to clean up their mess.

quick question would it be considered doxxing myself if I took pictures of my work?
I mean you cant see shit really when I am even hazmat suited on. and if you kiwis in detroit and decide to commit die leave something amusing like a note for the 41 percent janny.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 6, 2021)

1. Ever saw a scene and thought to yourself that you might end just like the person or that it could have been you or a loved one?

2. What are the most common types of people or general profile of suicide deaths , besides trannies that is. What are some patterns that repeat in those cases?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 6, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> 1. Ever saw a scene and thought to yourself that you might end just like the person or that it could have been you or a loved one?
> 
> 2. What are the most common types of people or general profile of suicide deaths , besides trannies that is. What are some patterns that repeat in those cases?


1. yeah sometimes, but truthfully death comes for everyone in one shape of form, no ones absolved from it.

2. druggies, they tend to commit die more often especially when they're withdrawing, people with nothing else really to lose, terminally ill people with no hope of recovering. crazies.


----------



## winterfag (Apr 6, 2021)

You've been using the phrase "commit die" several times throughout the thread. Obviously that's just a meme and all but it got me thinking: any sorts of terms or euphemisms unique to your profession? Things that you and your co-workers say to describe recurring procedures, or ways to identify things on the scene. Either as a simple shorthand or to emotionally distance yourselves from the aftermath of these scenes


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 6, 2021)

-Which were some scenes you entered that were funny or embarrassing, outside the furry dildo guy. Ever had one "walking in a bloodied room were all the walls were full of funko pops and hentai figurines" type of thing or some autistic personal stuff around the death scene that made the whole thing comical.

-Which were some of your worst customers, and  times that you got legitimately pissed off of doing your job. 

-Is there any type of job you would refuse or something you agreed to do that you would not do again? 

-Which are the worst and best places you have had to visit while on duty

-What are some bloopers or bad mistakes that people do in that line of work? whats the worst thing that can happen to you while working?


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the thread fren;, it's been a ride.


----------



## GeorgiaGuidestones (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for this thread. It’s been an eye opener. I used to work in a pretty fucked up industry but its  nothing compared to crime scene cleaning.


----------



## BluntyBitch (Apr 6, 2021)

How many were veterinarians? That profession has a high suicide rate and I guess vet schools in the twin cities are In corporating some soft sciences in their curriculums now to prevent burnout.


----------



## args (Apr 7, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> quick question would it be considered doxxing myself if I took pictures of my work?
> I mean you cant see shit really when I am even hazmat suited on. and if you kiwis in detroit and decide to commit die leave something amusing like a note for the 41 percent janny.


I don't think that would be a self dox and if you actually post pictures you made yourself, you should probably strip them of metadata. And if you're a schizo and paranoid maybe put them in a doxbox so only members can view them


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 7, 2021)

winterfag said:


> You've been using the phrase "commit die" several times throughout the thread. Obviously that's just a meme and all but it got me thinking: any sorts of terms or euphemisms unique to your profession? Things that you and your co-workers say to describe recurring procedures, or ways to identify things on the scene. Either as a simple shorthand or to emotionally distance yourselves from the aftermath of these scenes


well you'd be amazed that hero is code name for suicide atleast with me and my coworkers, I also interchange with commit die irl as cringey as it sounds. though other than that we just abbreviate words, like decompose because decomp, decontamination becomes decon etc.


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> -Which were some scenes you entered that were funny or embarrassing, outside the furry dildo guy. Ever had one "walking in a bloodied room were all the walls were full of funko pops and hentai figurines" type of thing or some autistic personal stuff around the death scene that made the whole thing comical.
> 
> -Which were some of your worst customers, and  times that you got legitimately pissed off of doing your job.
> 
> ...


1. all of the troon scenes.
2. one where a lawyer asked me to outright fuck with evidence for insurance fraud purposes.I noped immediately out of that and called police.
3. see no 2
i'll answer the rest when im sufficiently caffinated i just got off work and showered i got to sleep its been a long night.
4. I got to stay for free on a a expenive gorgeous suite, in las vegas because we did a good job cleaning it up, normally we don't travel for work but some idiot at bridal party cracked her skull and trailed blood every where, and didn't want a local business knowing about it, we went cleaned it, and then like a month later the manager was so impressed he offered the very suite for free to me and my co workers, normally its for like very high rollers, millionaires, or instathots, so we all pooled money to go, my co workers took their wives and for a whole week just partied, then even gave us free booze and food for the week, to curry more favor with us, which landed a contract, worst was a the dissected hooker clean up. we did uptil until coivd alot of business for a specific casino hotel chain in las vagas I loved doing those jobs because we get our own rooms and free buffet food, a bottle of champagne, and chips to play at the casino during our off hours, although the only caveat is we need to be discreet, and look like regular guests, so like for example if lets say something happened in one of the rooms, me and the bois would have all adjacent rooms booked, and we linger and pretend like we're regular guests and wait until people are busy doing other things, and one by one we slip into the affected room, change into our ppe gear, and do our thing, some times the job is so small it takes a day, and the rest of the week we have off to enjoy our perks, but this is a high end hotel and casino so discretion is important. 
5. not wearing propper ppe for the job, with blood you have to be careful because if it's pretty fresh then you may have a chance of catching what ever the poor fucker had, I've gotten stabbed with quite a few needles, so getting aids or hep c is a real possiblity.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 7, 2021)

Ever clean up after any fakebois/troon women? If so, how do they differ from troon men? I'd imagine dead fakebois would leave behind hoards of yaoi manga instead of porn mags. 

What kind of stuff do deathfats leave behind other than massive damage from their rotting corpses, and what the worst deathfat cleanup you've had?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't have a question just wanted to say that this is.... An interesting thread you started to say the least and I'm glad it's become a regular for the off topics front page 


Keep up the good work cleaning up the messes the dead leave behind


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 7, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Ever clean up after any fakebois/troon women? If so, how do they differ from troon men? I'd imagine dead fakebois would leave behind hoards of yaoi manga instead of porn mags.
> 
> What kind of stuff do deathfats leave behind other than massive damage from their rotting corpses, and what the worst deathfat cleanup you've had?


I've never encontured a ftm death, oddly enough it's never happened, it's always the regular trannies.

the 800 pound death fat literally a had a full closet of wine, like I am talking fucking atleast 5k worth of expensive wine, it killed me because I am huge wine snob and if the fucking corpse hadn't exploded it could've been saved man, it was the good shit like cristal and dom perignon, like I can tell the death fat cared as much as about quality than quantity because his mini fridge besides the corpse had fucking cavier, cans upon cans of it. at that pont he was like soup and the decay fat just pooled on the floor and covered everything when he exploded. death fats horde food, and the guy literally had his apartment stocked with it. 

well atleast he died doing what he loved eating gourmet food.


----------



## msd (Apr 8, 2021)

Jesus OP

I'm glad to hear you're pretty comfy in life now, but god damn I cant see myself doing this kinda stuff without cringing


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 8, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> quick question would it be considered doxxing myself if I took pictures of my work?
> I mean you cant see shit really when I am even hazmat suited on. and if you kiwis in detroit and decide to commit die leave something amusing like a note for the 41 percent janny.


Make sure you use an EXIF data remover so that the photo doesn't have any metadata that can give away your location. Also make sure there is nothing like address labels in the photo or anything unique, like a work badge that is specific to your business, though you're probably ok unless you have really pissed off someone that's interested in that kind of thing.



pedoguyguykrai said:


> death fats horde food, and the guy literally had his apartment stocked with it.


Any other notable death fat food hoards? Or hoards in general besides the one with the dead husband in it?


----------



## Ly Erg (Apr 8, 2021)

Has there ever been times you just think that using a Flamethrower and burning shit down would be more quicker and efficient? 

Also has there ever been bloody/shit messages in the places you been?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 8, 2021)

What are your top 5 animes?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 8, 2021)

Ly Erg said:


> Has there ever been times you just think that using a Flamethrower and burning shit down would be more quicker and efficient?
> 
> Also has there ever been bloody/shit messages in the places you been?


1. yes I thought of that for alot of time.
2. yes its unerving to see a name written in blood.


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> What are your top 5 animes?


1. lain
2. elfen lied
3. cowboy bebop
4. evangelion
5. happy sugar life.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm going to add possibly some pictures, eventually I am editing some stuff out but you know how best gore has thai police crime scene photos?
occasionally for shits and giggles we'll take some pictures posing as a thai cop pointing to obvious things, thats the the thing with the police in thailand when they take crime photos they'll lol just point at stuff randomly. also one of my coworkers is a sperg about blood splatter who occasionally quizzes me on how a person may have died. so I have a few pictures where he literally powerpointed fucking blood splatter with math and sciencey shit. 

so if anyones interested, i'll update that soon, when I have time....


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 11, 2021)

So not only you're a crime scene cleaner but you got giants milkers?

Pls be my mommy gf

Nice thread btw I had fun reading it


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> So not only you're a crime scene cleaner but you got giants milkers?
> 
> Pls be my mommy gf
> 
> Nice thread btw I had fun reading it


yeah they're getting reduced once my savings hits a certain levels, no mommy milkers for you.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 11, 2021)

Who makes a bigger mess after die, men, women, or troons?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Who makes a bigger mess after die, men, women, or troons?


men and troons all though I consider all troons men, so the answer is men, women ten to od more either intentionally or unintentionally. so unless they arent found for awhile then it's a smaller mess.

Let me engage you with a tale today, this week the latin kings offfed a rival, and a guy from that gang tried to fucking extort us into possibly fucking with evidence and I ended up chasing the fucker out with a broom no fucks given; I'd say I'd be on a list but I go full hazmat to most clean ups involving gang shit; also we pack heat too if the clean up is in a high crime area.
niggas I don't fuck with the gangbangers especially fucking mexicans importing that cultural shit here, you have no clue how hard it is to clean up fucking human flesh melted with plastic. they can go fuck themselves with a razer laced dildo because of that kind of mess for all I care.


----------



## Tar (Apr 11, 2021)

Has your thoughts on anything in life (besides death) changed because of the job?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

Tar said:


> Has your thoughts on anything in life (besides death) changed because of the job?


if anything it has made more cynical and do back ground checks compulsively on people I may date or want to hang out with.


----------



## The Real Me (Apr 11, 2021)

How long in a relationship do you wait before dropping that on someone? Do you ever lie for the first few weeks and say that you work in an office?


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Apr 11, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> Most of the time for home owners their home insurance covers it, and if you live in an apartment your landlord is responsible for the cost, and they too have insurance, as for the few who are virtually fucked I've only at that point just charged for the cost of supplies which tbh is small compared to man hours. most of the time with other businesses and areas, yes they're stuck cleaning it themselves. but 9 times our of 10 if you live in an apartment or have home owners insurance, yes someone will else would cover that bill. Then again before the death industry really became like the capitalized giant it is today, alot people cleaned up after death in their own homes.
> 
> A good thing to know if you want to remove blood out of fabrics, hydrogen peroxide with cold water, it removes blood better than bleach and its foot print.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting. When the Ronald McNutt thread was going on, people couldn't seem to agree who pays for the cleanup and the basics of how crimescene cleanup works so I think there was misinfo being spread in that thread.





						Ronald Merle McNutt / Ronnie McNutt / @hinderless / Facebook livestream Suicide
					

Ronnie Merle McMutt, age 33, committed suicide by shotgun on facebook live on August 31, 2020. The suicide happens at the 04:30 mark. A couple moments later cops bust in to witness a red shower. There can be seen a small dog walking in the background.   His Instagram : https://archive.md/SlPmhb...




					kiwifarms.net
				



Examples of comments in that thread:


WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> Thanks, I didn't feel like cooking dinner tonight anyway.
> 
> 
> There's a #RipRonnie (oh god) on Tik Tok with 2.3 million views. A lot of those tweens are claiming to have watched the video (half of them are lying) even though the video isn't actually on the app. Maybe that's where the views are coming from, I don't know.
> ...





Disheveled Human said:


> Nah you don't understand what has to happen for a cleanup. In this case all the leaked blood needs to be taken out of the hardwood floor and most likely to the base floor now needs to be cut out and then treated with chemical. Any brain matter that splatters needs to be cut out. Any pooling of blood that gets into the baseboards needs to be cut out. In a tub its gonna be drained and cut out as opposed to leaking every where and splattered all over. ZERO bio needs to be left behind after the body is taken out. The only nice thing about this situation is it never rotted in the heat but the amount of blood would make for a arduous cleanup.





Disheveled Human said:


> Watch this channel and learn something instead of talking shit.
> 
> Crime scene cleanup Spaulding.
> 
> ...





Twinkie said:


> You may be able to get _reimbursed_ for brain cleanup but you're not going to have your insurance company or "the government" send someone out to clean the mess for you. It's up to the surviving loved ones to clean it up or pay for professionals to do it.





Disheveled Human said:


> Well if you want to rent the newly vacant property I am sure the future tenants would appreciate the bio-hazard to be removed in full in fact I would imagine its a law. (its a law its illegal to leave bio like this)





Chan the Wizard said:


> As someone with limited information on this, the government could not give less of a shit if it’s on private property. Yes, you have to get it cleaned up, no they aren’t going to do it. There are companies you can hire to do it or you can do it yourself, but there’s no government cleanup crew coming.



I was wondering how messy Soup Girl type incidents are and if it's still easier to clean because the body is in a tub, like @Disheveled Human was claiming.


> some lawyers will bribe you to fuck with evidence if found, some employers overlook this, but this isn't okay or legal, and if caught will land you in jail, check the reputation if you want to go with a business or you can go solo, going solo has the best benefits because you are your own boss, get to keep all the money and choose when you work, and sometimes other businesses will hire you to help. its up to you where want to go, but theres always a need for a crime scene janny.


What do you do if someone bribes you? Do you report it to police or do not choose not to report for your own safety because you could be seen as a rat for doing so?
Do you work much with funeral directors and embalmers? Do they get paid as well as you? I've read the average worker non-biz owner actually doesn't make that much.


pedoguyguykrai said:


> depends on the person, but come on slitting your wrists across instead of down the road is lulz worthy.
> The horse cock dildo of death situation is funny too, we even got to see the big ass dildo that was by the bed, and the fur suit and that poor dog loocked so traumatized when we came it, yiff in hell furfags, like the nigga had fucking 4 bad dragon dildos we had to throw out and so many horse cock dildos. I think we threw out atleast 1500 worth of sex toys alone, thats not including the furry merch, and that dog he had like get this, the dog was still in the bedroom and stood in a corner in like this weird state, we had to take the poor pooch out and one the crew members adopted him but he acts weird, I think he was molesting the dog tbh.


And we all know if it was legally allowed, furfags would gladly rebuy these dildos, knowing it was from a crimescene.
How many people would you say are autistic in your field of work compared to the general population?


pedoguyguykrai said:


> 1. one coworker I worked with literally told me about a porn site he liked, called necrobabes, yeah its a pornsite based off pretend killing women and fucking their corpses, yeah I fucking got him fired, then there was another who talked about brain tissue to an extent that it made me uncomfortable. my boss doesnt fuck around you creep on me you get fired..
> although I am friends with one coworker, he loved science and got into forsenics, and when he retired he decided to become a crime scene cleaner and we would talk about true crime and how he can tell how someones killed by blood splatter, to a tee if they're stabbed or diced up, he has a family, and I would sometimes after work come to dinner to his family, and he'll joke all the time about marrying me off to his son, he's been sort of a father figure in my life, and definitely a non creeper who just has a passion for scinece and biology, his son is also studying foresnics in school. great guy.
> 2. troons are autogynophiles,  you can tell because on top of throwing out sex toys, and porn mags, I find these weird little collages of women all the time, even found a book based on bimbofication..All troons deaths are cleaned give me the creeps on how they sexulize women, and girly behavior, but its never like a real women, it's either porn star barbie bimbo, or little girl, I found a fucking man sized little girl dress.
> 
> your welcome.


Would you consider yourself a "TERF"? You're fucking based. @Trapitalism BTFOed! I salute you for calling out the male sexual harassers and I fully believe you that the tranny scenes really are more degenerate. You say it's not like a woman who died. What are dead women like and how do they different from dead tranny scenes?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> How long in a relationship do you wait before dropping that on someone? Do you ever lie for the first few weeks and say that you work in an office?


I wait two dates, and then let them know hey I am a crime scene janny either they continue or ghost at that point and ended up with a few man babies because of mommy milker tits and the fact I made more money than them.


Daughter of Cernunnos said:


> That's really interesting. When the Ronald McNutt thread was going on, people couldn't seem to agree who pays for the cleanup and the basics of how crimescene cleanup works so I think there was misinfo being spread in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. it depends on the insurance company but most of the time it's straight up insurance company pays it, either full or reimburse the homeowner, or land lord if they want to pay up front and not wait for the insurance company, or sometimes if it's a simple job then some people pay straight cash, you have to have a pretty shit home insurance company, or land lord if your on the hook for the cost, other than that realtors pay cash, motels pay cash if the gore is bad enough, shit before coivd hit one of the biggest casinos in las vegas had a contract to discreet crime scene clean up because they're supposed to be upper class and any bad incidents are bad for business. I miss that, free food, free champagne, and free fun, can't wait for that again. man coivd is such a drag in that,

2. It depends on the person, if its a gangster or organized criminal type I go ahead and reject the bribe and tell them to go fly a kite, and that's that, don't want to be on a shit list with them, and by accepting money for that kind of fuckery only indebts me into more trouble, as for lawyer types I quietly call the police and tell them an attorney is telling me to fuck with possible evidence if found, and write a quiet letter to the barr for that kind of shit. I can't rat on gangsters because obvious safety reasons but if a lawyer comes to me with that shit it's fair game.

3. not really most of the time the body is already in the undertakers home, and yeah they're paid more in the sense they can really scam you out of money, but only a bit more compared to how much work I can take and the money I can make. I don't just clean up after deaths, I clean up after botched suicide attempts, injuries, hoards, meth labs, cop cars, etc. shit we even have a contract with the police department because of the druggies pissing and shitting and vomitting in cop cars.

4. I'd say in terms of those who stay a good even 50/50 split, I mean you have to factor in most normies who go in fuck off the first week, it takes either an autist with a lower sense of smell, good understanding what the limits of their senses are, and a hyperf ixiation to detail to do a good job, your average low functioning autist wouldn't be capable of that, but an autist like me who can understand what my sensory limits are, and can focus on fine details, is perfect for the job, shit we even hired a autist last year who fucking not only just cleans the affected area, but makes it look much more better than it was pre drenched in blood. plus alot of normie jobs is just too much for autists who are also introverts, with this job you tend to only deal with your coworkers and thats that. in fact I wish we can go to some highschool job fairs to attract some of the special ed students, and root them out on  who would be the best in the job, I mean granted it's not glamourous, but it's not like we're going to do what good will does and pay them only cents on the hour, and it's not like if we get some one mentally challenged we'd give them the hardest jobs, probably send them to do cop cars, funnily enough despite the retard bashing on kf, retards are quite trainable I literally taught a downs syndrome boy on the proper ways of doing stuff and he caught on in like 2 days. Although I'd highly doubt parents would love that if we took their special retard kid and taught them how to clean cop cars with pay and vocational children, retards aren't idiots, they're just simple and require a little bit of supervision.
I mean heaven forbid we teach skills that can help them keep a job, and plus hiring retards to do the smaller stuff with supervision leaves the more skilled autists and weirdos more available for bigger jobs.

5. I think I'm a terf, and women who die or commit die, unless killed by someone else tend to be more decomp cleanings, than cleaning up brains or blood. I find their chosen methods of suicide leaves room for ineruptation, like unless she slits her wrists in the bath tub, if you find xanax or depressants, or alcohol, or just drugs in general you can probably safely assume, od, intentional suicide, or death by health issues. I can literally tell if a person had to have ends tage renal failure based on the type of prescription medications found and aids on the sheer number. its kind of twisted, but I used to take care of everything from meds to care taking when my own mom passed, I was the eldest and stuck with everything because my brother was young and my sister spent more time fucking and partying being home, I get kind of triggered when I stumble across certain medications, because my mom had kidney failure and was on dialysis, and had a bleeding issue, there was one job in my early days a dialysis patient who did it at home died because access site issues, and the mayhem left trigged my own experience with dealing with issue, after the job was done I was sitting outside chain smoking and when one of my coworkers pulled out a cheap brandy bottle it was one of those fifths and passed it me I chugged  atleast a good quarter down, I said nothing on the way home but when I got back to my apartment I cried and cried and cried, because I just didn't want to be reminded of that time. Don't get me wrong I loved my mom, but when she died I fucking wanting to forget about that period in my life because I had to waste teen years caregiving and working to make sure rent was paid and food was on the table; my family never helped me with her, not one bit, and not only that but when she died at 19 I felt free for the first time, and brought my brother to my sister when she decided to get married and was pregnant with her first kid, cut ties and never looked back. my father decided to troon out and leave his wife while sick, leaving me the eldest on the hook, and when she died I felt my debt paid, and I wanted to live for me and me alone at that time. so I try to forget it, and you can call me selfish, but no child should become the parent, and I needed to live for me.


----------



## Cryin RN (Apr 11, 2021)

This thread is gross and educational.  Perfect.  Respect.  Also that Spaulding Decon show is disgusting and it's great.



> Don't get me wrong I loved my mom, but when she died I fucking wanting to forget about that period in my life because I had to waste teen years caregiving and working to make sure rent was paid and food was on the table; my family never helped me with her, not one bit, and not only that but when she died at 19 I felt free for the first time, and brought my brother to my sister when she decided to get married and was pregnant with her first kid, cut ties and never looked back. my father decided to troon out and leave his wife while sick, leaving me the eldest on the hook, and when she died I felt my debt paid, and I wanted to live for me and me alone at that time. so I try to forget it, and you can call me selfish, but no child should become the parent, and I needed to live for me.


That's a hard way to grow up.  Good for you.  Hope you're enjoying your freedom with that mad corpse scrubbing cash!


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Apr 11, 2021)

This is really a great thread, and gives me some insight into things I never really understood.

To walk that fine between sympathy and powerleveling, I understand feeling free after the passage of a very ill parent. I wish you all the best.

A question if you have time: If dead guy soup soaks through the floor to the room below do you just tear out the carpet, pad, subflooring and ceiling drywall, or do you hit the joists with something special too if they got hit on the way down?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 11, 2021)

Synthetic Smug said:


> This is really a great thread, and gives me some insight into things I never really understood.
> 
> To walk that fine between sympathy and powerleveling, I understand feeling free after the passage of a very ill parent. I wish you all the best.
> 
> A question if you have time: If dead guy soup soaks through the floor to the room below do you just tear out the carpet, pad, subflooring and ceiling drywall, or do you hit the joists with something special too if they got hit on the way down?


we tear it all down to the base, then scrub and scrub and scrub and if in doubt scrub some more...


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 12, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> before coivd hit one of the biggest casinos in las vegas had a contract to discreet crime scene clean up because they're supposed to be upper class and any bad incidents are bad for business.


What's the most common type of situation that happens on those high end casinos or high end establishments in general? have some stories from those jobs? what kind of incident do they most want to keep secret and under wraps, as in, what would fuck their reputation up the most if it gets out?


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 12, 2021)

All in all, I have to say you're a pretty epic person, @pedoguyguykrai 

Has there ever been a time where you've noped the fuck out and refused to do a job? If not, can you think of anything that would make you go nope?


----------



## Blop (Apr 12, 2021)

@pedoguyguykrai this is such a great thread. Thank you so much for your honest answers. You do an important service.  Have you read this article from The Atlantic from a few years back? It was the first time I learned about your profession.

https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...b-with-new-yorks-crime-scene-cleaners/374022/


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 12, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> What's the most common type of situation that happens on those high end casinos or high end establishments in general? have some stories from those jobs? what kind of incident do they most want to keep secret and under wraps, as in, what would fuck their reputation up the most if it gets out?


anything drunken and stupid, granted like with murders they literally after calling the cops to do their thing, they'll bribe the people who have the surrounding rooms next to the affected rooms with extra stuff and better accommodation etc. and make them sign waivers to not talk about it on social media,  and then like the next week week on sunday me and the bois are on a plane to las vegas to clean up with all the surrounding rooms booked for free, and we get free shit like free food, free booze, chips, even tickets if there's a show, although if the job is bad enough we literally before we have spend one or two days sneaking our equipment in and we have our industy grade chemicals kept stock by house keeping, and sometimes I did have to dress as house keeping to sneak out biohazard bags with out being noticed. although I do double bag and still wear some ppe, its actually pretty fun. we got to be incognito and pretend that we're just normie guests or house keeping, to slip by, and though it would make an easy job harder I still get perks, infact our services are so required that literally I can order a bottle of dom perignon on the house and have that appeased because the owner literally needs to have the stupid shit under wraps, because reputation is important.

its why they hire from another state, because they'd much rather eat the financial loss of transporting a clean crew that isn't local to simply is; simply because having a good reputation is important if they want to be highclass, and the fact is alot of rich people go to there too, mostly old boomer types with money to burn, so they don't want to screw around with that. thats why we're treated like fucking royalty and paid really well because it takes a week when it would take me a day or two under neath normal circumstances.


glass_houses said:


> All in all, I have to say you're a pretty epic person, @pedoguyguykrai
> 
> Has there ever been a time where you've noped the fuck out and refused to do a job? If not, can you think of anything that would make you go nope?


no not unless if someone tells me to go to a scene and the scene and the police hasn't removed the red tape, thats a sign the police still have the scene of theres red tape across the door and its sort of their way of telling if someone fucked with 100 percent nope out of it.


Blop said:


> @pedoguyguykrai this is such a great thread. Thank you so much for your honest answers. You do an important service.  Have you read this article from The Atlantic from a few years back? It was the first time I learned about your profession.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...b-with-new-yorks-crime-scene-cleaners/374022/


no I haven't I did see the natgeo doumentary.

Extra note:
I forgot to mention I conviently take my time off when blm starts their shit because they do this shit in every city, like literally during the flyod riots we couldn't get much work done because every fucking day with these jack asses.


----------



## Papa Pinochet (Apr 12, 2021)

I can't imagine I am the only one who asked, but just in case:  14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville Virginia
How much would it costs to take on the Hoard and how long would it take to complete?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 12, 2021)

Papa Pinochet said:


> I can't imagine I am the only one who asked, but just in case:  14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville Virginia
> How much would it costs to take on the Hoard and how long would it take to complete?


let me tell you this, it may bankrupt any home insurance company, or the person owning the property.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Apr 13, 2021)

Do you ever handle any drug labs other than meth labs?  I would guess maybe PCP where you're based, or good ol' crack dens?  Any unique hazards (other than needles) to those?  I'm sure the chemicals are nasty in a different way.


----------



## W00K #17 (Apr 13, 2021)

How do you hide your erection when performing your duties?


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Apr 13, 2021)

Have you or anyone you've known had to clean up after a school shooting? What was it like?


----------



## Waifuwars (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for making this thread. Your stories are really entertaining and the furry horse cock story made me spit out my water.
Are you superstitious or believe in the supernatural? Do you ever get a creepy feel from a crime scene or seen anything spoopy?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr. Sexbot said:


> Do you ever handle any drug labs other than meth labs?  I would guess maybe PCP where you're based, or good ol' crack dens?  Any unique hazards (other than needles) to those?  I'm sure the chemicals are nasty in a different way.


Oh yeah crack dens forgot about those, those are fun and trap houses, you never know whats your going to find, and yes chemicals are big hazard in drug clean ups, literally we have oxygen respirators going in and one of us has to be trained in first aid going in, as for trap houses it's a mixed bag either its just a typical dealer house where they may not even produce shit there, or if you have shit luck they cook not only meth but crack, we made a mistake once and as we were cleaning one of the bois opened the basement door, and what ever fucking chemicals were used in producing god knows what seeped in to the kitchen and I and the other bois had to drag his ass out and take him to er; he breathed in a lot of the chemicals and had his lungs somewhat damged. now the poor fucker has to use an asthma inhaler and copd meds. they don't fuck around with the chems, its like they use what ever the fuck they can to make drugs although depending whose running that shit it could be very professional looking with some quality control and safety measures.


W00K #17 said:


> How do you hide your erection when performing your duties?


I'm a girl, so no penis.


The Monkey said:


> Have you or anyone you've known had to clean up after a school shooting? What was it like?


I never personally cleaned up after  school shootings, but I know a guy who cleaned up after greers shit, although all he did was laughed his ass when I told him he did it for his ghost waifu.


Waifuwars said:


> Thanks for making this thread. Your stories are really entertaining and the furry horse cock story made me spit out my water.
> Are you superstitious or believe in the supernatural? Do you ever get a creepy feel from a crime scene or seen anything spoopy?


The hooker dissection scene kind of creeped me out, I do believe in respect for the dead and not stealing from them and unlike my other coworkers I don't take any uncontimated items of value because of it. then again my family came from appalachia and only my grandmother and mom literally lived out side of it, well they did have alot of weird superstitions, like never give any one a knife at wedding,as it means you want the marriage ended by death, the custom is when gifting knives is the bride and groom are supposed give a token payment, never leave a mirror uncovered in the room of a dead person, never put your shoes on furniture, as it courts death,  never dance on graves, don't steal from the dead as it brings back luck and only causes the spirit of the dead person to want revenge. alot of it revolves around death and dates back to the 1800s when being a supersitious mournful looking wraith was cool.. shit I even have like a fucking dead relatives book left to me by mom. with nothing but pictures of my dead ancestors dating from the 1850s to about 1900.
Although the book I don't look at it all and keep in a drawer someone where, it creeps me out.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Apr 14, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> any fun dead baby stories?


My brother died of a cot death and the following Xmas, Da got really excited telling Ma he'd got her a present she'd love.
He drove her to the graveyard on Xmas Day and showed her he'd had my brother's name put on the family grave. They went up to my grandparents' house for dinner but Ma just sat on the stairs and cried all day.

Worked with a guy whose brother's baby died in the hospital. They drove it home and took pictures of it in the car.
A few months later they were selling the car online. The guy's wife accidentally uploaded pics of the car with the dead baby in it then kept getting death threats.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 14, 2021)

Is your company's contact usually given to families as a referral by first responders or do families have to search for your company and its cleaning services, and if so, what do those keyword searches look like?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Lizu said:


> Is your company's contact usually given to families as a referral by first responders or do families have to search for your company and its cleaning services, and if so, what do those keyword searches look like


lol first responders would just tell you use 2 parts water 1 part bleach and leave you to the mess, most of the time if it isn't covered by home insurance you'll have to google it. depending on whether or not you have some medical back ground it's be like blood clean up services to biohazard. sometimes they just call the home insurance company and do the work for them.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol first responders would just tell you use 2 parts water 1 part bleach


Holy shit that's brutal


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 14, 2021)

AtheistWestonChandler said:


> My brother died of a cot death and the following Xmas, Da got really excited telling Ma he'd got her a present she'd love.
> He drove her to the graveyard on Xmas Day and showed her he'd had my brother's name put on the family grave. They went up to my grandparents' house for dinner but Ma just sat on the stairs and cried all day.
> 
> Worked with a guy whose brother's baby died in the hospital. They drove it home and took pictures of it in the car.
> A few months later they were selling the car online. The guy's wife accidentally uploaded pics of the car with the dead baby in it then kept getting death threats.


Damn I've seen some pretty trashy dead baby photoshoots in Tard Baby but I can't say I've seen anything that deserves death threats. That's a bit fucked even for me.

With BLM do they fuck up the ability for cleaners to get to and from jobs, or do they also create tons of nasty messes too? Has there been in uptick in murders since the Floyd shit?


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 14, 2021)

1. What's the most regrettable scene you've cleaned up after? By that I mean something that is tragic because it could easily have been prevented.

2. What kind of music do you enjoy? If you've already answered this question, what is your favorite form of entertainment (aside from anime)?

3. What is the best way to get blood stains out of a white carpet?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 14, 2021)

How many cats do you own & what are they like?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Damn I've seen some pretty trashy dead baby photoshoots in Tard Baby but I can't say I've seen anything that deserves death threats. That's a bit fucked even for me.
> 
> With BLM do they fuck up the ability for cleaners to get to and from jobs, or do they also create tons of nasty messes too? Has there been in uptick in murders since the Floyd shit?


like literally with the riots, it impairs our ability to get shit done, we can't even go in until the riots are over and even then we get shit for cleaning up the graffiti, like one of my bois who worked durring chaz/chop  almost got their brains smashed in because he had a job where a druggie took a dump in the middle of the their store in fucking chop. when I see it was blm who made the mess,  if I can get out of doing the job I nope out but if I cant I bring
5 big strong burly bois with me to the job, have a shot gun and hand gun in the van, and I am armed with at least 2 knives underneath my hazmat suit because they tend to linger near the job site and get pissed enough to want to intervene if out job also requires us to scrub out acab or blm or some other stupid graffiti off the building.

yes theres an uptick in murders mostly when blm try to fuck with the spics, or some stupid shit, like cutting themselves on glass.
if I can I take my time off and watch the chaos from my apartment.


A Clockwork Soybean said:


> 1. What's the most regrettable scene you've cleaned up after? By that I mean something that is tragic because it could easily have been prevented.
> 
> 2. What kind of music do you enjoy? If you've already answered this question, what is your favorite form of entertainment (aside from anime)?
> 
> 3. What is the best way to get blood stains out of a white carpet?



1. guy fucking died because water heater blew up it was found out to be some neglect of mantience of their pipes, and the thing just blew up.

2. alt rock, 90s alt, metal, vocaloid, techno, synthwave, trance, dance, pop, and sometimes if I am bored and though the scene called for I play the sponge bob best day ever for shits and giggles at work. during my off time I like shopping, putting on make up, watching with netflix with the cats, enjoying a glass of wine and playing the sims. that is a normal day off for me.

3. pour hydrogen peroxide on the spot, let it sit, then pour some more and wipe down. works for wine as well.



Aaa0aaa0 said:


> How many cats do you own & what are they like?


2., was a cat I rehabilitated to be normal again, she had a bad abusive home before she got the shelter where I found her, and she hated humans, now she's a sweet babby, who when I come home the first thing she wants  to is snuggle. she's a bit neurotic and has enough anxiety that I have to occasionally giver her kitty xanax once every other week, but other than that she's sweet and loving, the other is a cat I found at the dumpster near one of the job sites I worked at, she's also very sweet and loving but a bit of a derp, truthfully she was playing with garbage when I found her and the vet said she was slow in the head, also she requires alot of cat toys, and literally my spare bed room is filled with cat things for them enjoy when I am at work.


----------



## Lysenko (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> No, but a business bought a building where an idiot tried to harvest organs for that shit. but its very rare to get places where a person commited a fucked violent crime, like harvesting organs, most of the times its either murder, suicide, undiscovered death, or meth lab when I was living in florida it was mostly meth lab.
> 
> I was a poor fag drop out who stumbled into an untapped market of people stuck with the aftermath of their loved ones who are in took shock to clean it, I cleaned the after math of a neighbors son commiting die in the bath tub and she couldn't afford the quote of the local business their, when she paid a me 500 I thought out shit thats alot of money for a simple job, discovered there was an untapped market and it only really required a ceritification in biohazard stuff, and got hired with a business, and I sort fell into it.
> 
> personally slitting your wristings in the bath tub and having a way for some some one to discover your body while it's still fresh, shooting your brains out only means that they'll splatter on the wall objects, the shards of bone can be lodged into into the walls, and simply oding with out telling any body and letting your body rot for sometime only means more stuff we have to clean up. like literally we have to go into every nook and cranny and commting die by shooting yourself means we have to cover everything, if you want your loved ones to not be traumatized any more than needed slit your wrists in bath tub and keep said wrists their until you die. remember its easy to get rid of blood with chemicals, but a pain to try and find every bit of brain matter and bone shard your mess will leave behind, plus it makes your corpse look terrible.


This is why you should shoot yourself in a remote forest or something and let nature take care of the mess.

Who cares what the corpse looks like if you're gonna get cremated/eaten by worms anyway anon?


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Apr 14, 2021)

Any particular brands of cleaning products you'd swear by?  I have a coworker that recommends the Scrub Daddy:




but that might make your teammates a little concerned.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Dr. Sexbot said:


> Any particular brands of cleaning products you'd swear by?  I have a coworker that recommends the Scrub Daddy:
> View attachment 2088263
> but that might make your teammates a little concerned.


I love shamW.O.w it holds the most cleaning solution. 
I'd don;t thnk my coworkers would be concerned over that, I played the best day ever when I had to clean up a rampage at an office.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 14, 2021)

How many edgy goths and mentally fucked weirdos work in your field just to get off? 
Ever been scared, worried of your own coworkers or have some anecdotes with someone that made you feel unease?


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> well you'd be amazed that hero is code name for suicide atleast with me and my coworkers, I also interchange with commit die irl as cringey as it sounds. though other than that we just abbreviate words, like decompose because decomp, decontamination becomes decon etc.


The "an hero" meme is based on an actual 7th grader who turned his head into pink mist on the wall. Please respect his memory by saying "an" before "hero". He's not related to the youtuber Dillon the Hacker/Dillon Henderson (real name Griffin Alexander Klaus) who also died by committing not alive.
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Mitchell_Henderson


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> How many edgy goths and mentally fucked weirdos work in your field just to get off?
> Ever been scared, worried of your own coworkers or have some anecdotes with someone that made you feel unease?


edgy goths are so ninties, like shit I was a fucking emo back in the early 2000s that whole edginess anything goes died in 2000 and was replaced with whiney cry babies and cutting ourselves. like even now the goths are just insta thots with black and pastel and kawaii mixed in, its rare that I see an actual throw back in the field but most of the time they're just normies into kinky sex..

as for unerving weirdos, went to clean up an undiscovered death that was a hanging death, and this new coworker, he was pretty fucking handsome. like I'm talking hugh jackman wet my panties lumberjackman, the only white guys I like are either hugh jackamn, or christian bale look alikes, any ways so we've been talking on and off hanging out having a few beers, after we get deconned, and we boinked atleast twice it was normal love making, no rough stuff and I thought hey maybe this could work, we both like the same things, had the same job,  and he didn't mind the fact I have big g cups, and saw me as a person, and not just mommy milkers gf, any ways so at the scene we were talking about the hanging death, like I was like how fucking painful that it can be, and how like literally when they used to execute via the hang mens noose they would put a bag of the poor bastards head because they eyes would pop out, and like he said that sounded hot, and aksed me I liked choking.

he then talked about how he thought of hanging me from the ceiling with red silk, watching my tits jiggle as I struggle,  until I was almost close to death, cut me down, and then you know fuck me. how he faps to that image as well as a website called necro babes,  needless to say I said I had to take a smoke break, and then walked about six miles back to the office and immediately to my boss reported to him what he said, and he was fired immediately. that literally scared the shit out me, and when I did a back ground check lol he had like 3 assault charges towards women. Yeah...that was the worst weirdo I met, see the thing is I fucking got to know him and dated him, and you fucked him before he started the unnerving shit. its not the outright weirdos you need to worry about its the sly ones. Like I am pretty damn sure the guy loves actualy corpse fucking, or at least dyeing girls. and the thing was he was a handsome normie looking man. I mean I'm not a prude, I am okay with safe sane and consensual but lol fucking getting a boner at dying women is like lol screaming future serial killer right there.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> So yeah I clean up blood, decay, gore and bodily fluids, and with coivd business has been booming.
> Ask me anything.
> Also I am self contracted, and I have cleaned up the aftermath of an 800 pound guy dying than only to be discovered a week later when his body fluids leaked through the creaks of his apartment 2 stories down, oh boy the cleaning was horrendous and took me at least 2 months to clean all the apartments. That fat ass paid my car payments for this year.  and then some. Where you see death fats, I see money, nigga I hope another death fat causes so much damage for insurance companies to pay because besides my cut atleast other people who worked on that job got to pay off their mortgage, and their kids tuition off the desctuction that fatso left in his wake.


Are you the Dutch youtuber "Frisse Kater", documenting all his clean-up cases?





Another question: what do you do for fun after a long day cleaning up murder and decay?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> Are you the Dutch youtuber "Frisse Kater", documenting all his clean-up cases?
> 
> View attachment 2088659
> 
> Another question: what do you do for fun after a long day cleaning up murder and decay?


no I am a female living in detroit, I am not dutch. 
play video games, drink wine, sometimes by shit off sephora and try them out.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> play video games, drink wine, sometimes by shit off sephora and try them out.


What's the last vidya you've played?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> What's the last vidya you've played?


there was a sale on origin so I just reccently bought some sims 4 expansion packs I am testing out a mod I am making in my off time.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> there was a sale on origin so I just reccently bought some sims 4 expansion packs I am testing out a mod I am making in my off time.


What's the mod about?

Also, since I imagine that you, like physicians and surgeons worldwide share a dark sense of humor, does regular people make you laugh?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> What's the mod about?
> 
> Also, since I imagine that you, like physicians and surgeons worldwide share a dark sense of humor, does regular people make you laugh?


well I like japanese stuff and there was sims 2 career where you had geishas so I am working on a partially active career where you can become a geisha, or if male an onnagata actor, I am alsoe working on an oiran verision to go with whickered whims and devious desires with actual ranks and its designed for get famous so both geisha/onnagata actors and oirans can get fame from it. its gonna take me a while though. 

yes definitely.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> well I like japanese stuff and there was sims 2 career where you had geishas so I am working on a partially active career where you can become a geisha, or if male an onnagata actor, I am alsoe working on an oiran verision to go with whickered whims and devious desires with actual ranks and its designed for get famous so both geisha/onnagata actors and oirans can get fame from it. its gonna take me a while though.
> 
> yes definitely.


That's pretty cool.

Final question: are you married, have a family? if so, how does the family handle the kind of work that you do? if you're single, has the job affected you when it comes to relationships?

Keep up the great work, janny!


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Final question: are you married, have a family? if so, how does the family handle the kind of work that you do? if you're single, has the job affected you when it comes to relationships?
> 
> Keep up the great work, janny!


no I'm not I want to be and maybe adopt a few kids so they didn't have the same shit life I had growing up. the job hasn't really affected me, but my boobs have and other than background checks I try to date normally, but its hard, and truthfully after the whole perfect man turning out to be a possible necrophile who gets off to dying hanged women,  its hard for me to not question people. I mean between that and literlly dating man babies who only care about the fact I have mommy milkers, I just am tired, I mean I've bounced around from casual encounter to another, because atleast then I know its only about sex and I'm not deluded, it's just..yeah...its complicated.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I'm not I want to be and maybe adopt a few kids so they didn't have the same shit life I had growing up.


That's very nice.


pedoguyguykrai said:


> the job hasn't really affected me, but my boobs have and other than background checks I try to date normally


booba.jpg


pedoguyguykrai said:


> (...) after the whole perfect man turning out to be a possible necrophile who gets off to dying hanged women


Whoa - _what?!_

Context?


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 14, 2021)

Not trying to be disrispectful, just wondering why you don't use periods in your sentences. Do you like James Joyce's stream of consciousness style?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> That's very nice.
> 
> booba.jpg
> 
> ...


when I was asked about edgy weirdos at work I explained I dated casually  and fucked a new co worker who got on well with me, and then during cleaning an undiscovered hannging suicide scene, I talked about how painful it must be to die that way, and he said I want to see you hanging struggiling and then close to death I get cut down and fucked hard and rough, I literally said I wanted to take a smoke break and under that pretense walked 6 miles back to the office and got him fired because he unerved me, and I didn't felt safe and ghosted him after that.



Justtocheck said:


> Not trying to be disrispectful, just wondering why you don't use periods in your sentences. Do you like James Joyce's stream of consciousness style?


no when I answer questions I am either rushing, or 3 glasses deep in a bottle of wine.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> when I was asked about edgy weirdos at work I explained I dated casually  and fucked a new co worker who got on well with me, and then during cleaning an undiscovered hannging suicide scene, I talked about how painful it must be to die that way, and he said I want to see you hanging struggiling and then close to death I get cut down and fucked hard and rough, I literally said I wanted to take a smoke break and under that pretense walked 6 miles back to the office and got him fired because he unerved me, and I didn't felt safe and ghosted him after that.


*Oof.*

Glad you got out of it! thanks for your time, I was reading the thread and asking questions at the same time!


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> when I was asked about edgy weirdos at work I explained I dated casually  and fucked a new co worker who got on well with me, and then during cleaning an undiscovered hannging suicide scene, I talked about how painful it must be to die that way, and he said I want to see you hanging struggiling and then close to death I get cut down and fucked hard and rough, I literally said I wanted to take a smoke break and under that pretense walked 6 miles back to the office and got him fired because he unerved me, and I didn't felt safe and ghosted him after that.


You're attracted to guys who look like Christian Bale but you bail out when they act like Patrick Bateman?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 14, 2021)

D_Tractor said:


> You're attracted to guys who look like Christian Bale but you bail out when they act like Patrick Bateman?


this guy looked like hugh jackman, not christian bale, altough I am more a batman christian bale girl than a patrick bateman one although tbh I'd fuck both. I'm attracted to handsome strong, men....off.........im too drunk ask me anything other than sexy times.....


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 14, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> this guy looked like hugh jackman, not christian bale, altough I am more a batman christian bale girl than a patrick bateman one although tbh I'd fuck both. I'm attracted to handsome strong, men....off.........im too drunk ask me anything other than sexy times.....


What do you think of the Jews?


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 15, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> this guy looked like hugh jackman, not christian bale, altough I am more a batman christian bale girl than a patrick bateman one although tbh I'd fuck both. I'm attracted to handsome strong, men....off.........im too drunk ask me anything other than sexy times.....


Why do all the prostitutes in Detroit (including the black ones) refuse to fuck black johns? Are they all racists? Or is there some other reason?


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (Apr 15, 2021)

Are there any kinds of stains that are just uncleanable no matter how many chemicals you pour on them?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 15, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> What do you think of the Jews?


I have no opinion either way, can't hate a culture that made delicious bagels.


D_Tractor said:


> Why do all the prostitutes in Detroit (including the black ones) refuse to fuck black johns? Are they all racists? Or is there some other reason?


because niggas gon nig.


Small-arms Supremacy said:


> Are there any kinds of stains that are just uncleanable no matter how many chemicals you pour on them?


decomp can be come un cleanable if it sits for a year or more, so we just cut it out and scrub the base and surrounding area.


----------



## msd (Apr 15, 2021)

What a lovely thread

Honestly I'm learning more about cleaning and crime scene shit than I did from my law classes I used to take


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Apr 15, 2021)

Makes me feel sloppy for how I clean up after gutting a deer. All I do is hose down the shop and dump the guts in the woods lol. Cool thread though


----------



## msd (Apr 15, 2021)

Necrobabes

I recognized that website, it has a pretty funny story behind it all

I'm fuzzy on it, but it's always been just..strange.

I'm pretty sure the German cannibal armin meyers used to browse it


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

msd said:


> Necrobabes
> 
> I recognized that website, it has a pretty funny story behind it all
> 
> ...


yeah I think it was one the sites that spurred the great uk porn ban, like it was so shocking to the britfags that it fucking made them make an act banning really obscene porn like bdsm and shit, kind of funnny seing as its overun by sand niggers and barbie kardashian exists there, and you can easily change your gender fo 10 pounds, like I can understand the moral outrage at that kind of degenrency, sorry but if you cant get it up with out thinking about snuffing a woman theres something inherently wrong with you, but then let sand niggers in and allow self id for sexually violent prisoners....yeah.....hyprocisy thy name is the uk.


----------



## msd (Apr 16, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> yeah I think it was one the sites that spurred the great uk porn ban, like it was so shocking to the britfags that it fucking made them make an act banning really obscene porn like bdsm and shit, kind of funnny seing as its overun by sand niggers and barbie kardashian exists there, and you can easily change your gender fo 10 pounds, like I can understand the moral outrage at that kind of degenrency, sorry but if you cant get it up with out thinking about snuffing a woman theres something inherently wrong with you, but then let sand niggers in and allow self id for sexually violent prisoners....yeah.....hyprocisy thy name is the uk.


Pretty much

And that's what spurred websites like rotten (dot) com to be created.

They wanted to fight censorship


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

msd said:


> Pretty much
> 
> And that's what spurred websites like rotten (dot) com to be created.
> 
> They wanted to fight censorship


lol its so stupid I mean I am all for free speech and all but trying to ban that shit make its worse, best to ignore it and cut off people who are into it.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 16, 2021)

Have you ever cleaned up the death scene from a lolcow on this site?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> Have you ever cleaned up the death scene from a lolcow on this site?


not yet but I'm gunning for either chris chan or tommy tooter, shit I'll do it for free for some chris chan lore. all though I know someone who cleaned up after randy stairs attempt to be with his ghost waifu he laughted so hard when I showed him the thread and a few of his videos.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 16, 2021)

Whats the longest a corpse you've cleaned up after has sat undiscovered? Like any hoarder corpses that sat for literal years?


----------



## HumptiDouji (Apr 16, 2021)

On the subject of animu and mango, ever read/watched Black Lagoon? There's a character there who does a lot of stuff like this for a living.
Very interesting thread, I've enjoyed reading it and I've learned some things.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Whats the longest a corpse you've cleaned up after has sat undiscovered? Like any hoarder corpses that sat for literal years?


1 year its never longer than year.


HumptiDouji said:


> On the subject of animu and mango, ever read/watched Black Lagoon? There's a character there who does a lot of stuff like this for a living.
> Very interesting thread, I've enjoyed reading it and I've learned some things.


you mean the cleaner? the one the voice thingie? yeah I've read it.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 16, 2021)

Any reason why it's never longer than a year? Someone always find the body before then, or is it all rotted away to nothing by then?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Any reason why it's never longer than a year? Someone always find the body before then, or is it all rotted away to nothing by then?


I live in a city with alot of aparments and houses rented out as aparments, with rooms rented out like apartments, death smells really bad like you'd notice  it with in the first week, if it's longer then lets say a month most of the time its a druggie squatting in abadoned house and died while oding and the smell is bad enough to no longer ignore. maybe if I move to like to a more rural area it might be longer, but then again if lets say you died in the woods, than thats fair game and a tasty treat for wildlife.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 16, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> shit I even have like a fucking dead relatives book left to me by mom. with nothing but pictures of my dead ancestors dating from the 1850s to about 1900.


that's tiddy


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 16, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> that's tiddy


yeah well my ancestors were all hill billies in the mountains, who couldn't during the 1800s take photos regularly so they would only take photos of relatives during death, because the nature of the event justified the cost. it's like so they can gather round and talk about family, there was alot of weird shit in the victorian age like, keeping locks of the hair. of the deceased. etc. I


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Apr 17, 2021)

Is it more considerate to off yourself in the woods or do animals make that more difficult?

Any double or group suicides?


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (Apr 17, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> not yet but I'm gunning for either chris chan or tommy tooter, shit I'll do it for free for some chris chan lore. all though I know someone who cleaned up after randy stairs attempt to be with his ghost waifu he laughted so hard when I showed him the thread and a few of his videos.


God must have really wanted your friend to get paid because Randy was so god-awful with a gun its a miracle he hit anyone.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2021)

So how many of your customers are hookers?  I know they're basically the natural serial killer go-to, but I'm guessing they end up splattered all over the place by regular killers as well.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 17, 2021)

M'aiq the Liar said:


> Is it more considerate to off yourself in the woods or do animals make that more difficult?
> 
> Any double or group suicides?


well not really that hard your body would make a tasty treat for wildlife and nature will take care of the rest. 

I did clean up after a murder suicide, guy killed his wife, kids then himself. 


Small-arms Supremacy said:


> God must have really wanted your friend to get paid because Randy was so god-awful with a gun its a miracle he hit anyone.


true he happened to be in the area and it was good pay for it. 


mr.moon1488 said:


> So how many of your customers are hookers?  I know they're basically the natural serial killer go-to, but I'm guessing they end up splattered all over the place by regular killers as well.


about one quater, and most of them fall into the troon category too.


----------



## HumptiDouji (Apr 17, 2021)

What's the worst shit you can imagine having to take care of? Like has anyone had to clean up after someone was run over by a steamroller? There's gotta be some story from a colleague or the business which makes you go *"Oh thank fuck I didn't have to do take care of THAT."*



Small-arms Supremacy said:


> God must have really wanted your friend to get paid because Randy was so god-awful with a gun its a miracle he hit anyone.


lmao Tranny Phantom, what mess of a person


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 17, 2021)

Just binged the whole thread; earlier you talked about getting a certification and your company training new hires. What certification do you have to get to do this and where would you find a job listing for this sort of thing? Indeed or craiglist? I'm tired of shit poorfag jobs and I live near a high crime city, I think I could get into this.


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Apr 17, 2021)

If I may ask, do you clean up after people in the loony bin or mental facilities, or dose some one else do that??

Also keep up the great work I wish you the best!


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Apr 17, 2021)

Do you patch up the bullet holes and knife slashes on the property yourself, or do you outsource that shit?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 17, 2021)

HumptiDouji said:


> What's the worst shit you can imagine having to take care of? Like has anyone had to clean up after someone was run over by a steamroller? There's gotta be some story from a colleague or the business which makes you go *"Oh thank fuck I didn't have to do take care of THAT."*
> 
> 
> lmao Tranny Phantom, what mess of a person


I hate steam roller crushes....it takes days. 


Travis Touchdown said:


> Just binged the whole thread; earlier you talked about getting a certification and your company training new hires. What certification do you have to get to do this and where would you find a job listing for this sort of thing? Indeed or craiglist? I'm tired of shit poorfag jobs and I live near a high crime city, I think I could get into this.


you need to go to your local state government and get both a regular biohazard certification and one that allows you to transport biohazardous materials, after that get to cleaning, start small with regular cleaning jobs, like hoards, and gain experience like really fucking train your eyes for details because the job is detail orientated, you miss a spot in a regular clean up in my field and that means you have to go back and do it over again, bosses hate that and I always recommend to any one wanting in to test the waters with regular cleaning settings, because truthfully its a labor intensive job, you need to be able to squat sometimes for a long time picking apart dried brains, in heavy equipment, with the stench of death around you, if you can't even maintain a good stamina and a sense of focus in regular clean up job then your not gonna cut it in a biohazardous situation. you need to walk first before running, so start with cleaning in general then gradually build up to biohazardous situations, then you'll have enough training and desentization to deal with it. 

that is my advice to any newb who wants to  get in, get your certification, gain experience with more regular situations, then come to the agencies that specialize in biohazard clean up. My situations different because I was already desensitized to blood at a very young age, and knew how to clean it effectively through trial an error, I mean shit with dialysis patients when they make an access site for the needle to go in, its like a literally fucking artery, and when it blows, it fucking leaves a bloody mess in its wake. I still get somewhat triggered from when I have clean up after home diaysis gone wrong because the first time I had to deal such a situation was at 15. I had to literally grab a belt to stop the blood flow from her arm, as well as deal witht the cleaning afterward. Crime scene clean up has a high turn over rate for a reason, many bad asses think they can do it, jump in head first with out having any prior experience and faint once it becomes real, while most employers hire on the bat for newbs its better to have some pre established experience, as well a certification prior to applying, as it allows more neogatian for more favorable terms. although some employers provide the training, its best to show that your serious and get the certification first, which be aware its dependent on the state, so if you apply to another state make sure you have the correct certification. 



KaibaCorp ToeSucker said:


> If I may ask, do you clean up after people in the loony bin or mental facilities, or dose some one else do that??
> 
> Also keep up the great work I wish you the best!


Occasionally if the mess it too big, one of out competitors has a contract with the morgue to do a monthly cleaning. but most of the time its in house, unless their jannies are left with a huge mess. 


Dr. Sexbot said:


> Do you patch up the bullet holes and knife slashes on the property yourself, or do you outsource that shit?


we clean and disinfect them in case of too bad decomp or meth lab we remove it and scrub the base.


----------



## HumptiDouji (Apr 17, 2021)

You joking or have you had to actually clean up someone who was turned into a construction site pancake?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 17, 2021)

HumptiDouji said:


> You joking or have you had to actually clean up someone who was turned into a construction site pancake?


not a whole person but atlesat their feet.


----------



## pussy raptor (Apr 17, 2021)

Death and burial must seem really trivial to someone with your job... 

If you could have control over it - how would you "ideally" want to die and what would you want to happen to your body after your death?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 18, 2021)

pussy raptor said:


> Death and burial must seem really trivial to someone with your job...
> 
> If you could have control over it - how would you "ideally" want to die and what would you want to happen to your body after your death?


peacefully in my sleep and cremated.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 18, 2021)

Discussion of the Mr. Hands video got me wondering about rural clean ups. Not sure if there's any rural areas up near you, but do clean ups occur over freak farm accidents despite them being more likely to occur outside? Tractors and such I think would be the extent of a thorough cleaning, but what about with barns or stables if an heroing or a murder happened in them?


----------



## Hambubger (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't know if it was asked but, have you ever cleaned up a meth lab explosion?, and if so with or without people in ground zero of it


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 19, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Discussion of the Mr. Hands video got me wondering about rural clean ups. Not sure if there's any rural areas up near you, but do clean ups occur over freak farm accidents despite them being more likely to occur outside? Tractors and such I think would be the extent of a thorough cleaning, but what about with barns or stables if an heroing or a murder happened in them?


I know a guy cleaned up after a guy attemted a mr hands thing, lol XD unfortunately he survived. 
goat arrested for sticking it into a neighbors cow. 



Hambubger said:


> I don't know if it was asked but, have you ever cleaned up a meth lab explosion?, and if so with or without people in ground zero of it


at that points its condemned, so it would be pointless to clean it.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 9, 2021)

I am not done reading the thread but shit is fascinating. You should consider writing a memoir if you are not bound by a NDA, Netlfix would likely buy the rights to you life's story. Especially if you can hide you actual opinions about political subjects to make it palatable to normies.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 7, 2022)

Been reminded of this legendary thread, and I ended up getting recommended a channel of Japanese specialized cleaners from Kansai that I thought was interesting, and worth sharing somewhere. Looks like there's channels dedicated to this line of work, which is fascinating.












I hope our clean up queen is doing well.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

What are your views on gun rights/the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 8, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Been reminded of this legendary thread, and I ended up getting recommended a channel of Japanese specialized cleaners from Kansai that I thought was interesting, and worth sharing somewhere. Looks like there's channels dedicated to this line of work, which is fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How were you reminded?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 8, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How were you reminded?


Sometimes I think back on it anyway, but someone linked to the AMA in that suicide thread in Deep Thoughts, and then the Kansai channel popped up on the front page of YouTube. I just had to share.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 8, 2022)

What's the absolutely most powerful, no-shit, "if this won't clean it nothing fucking will!" chemical you have in your arsenal?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 8, 2022)

Wormy said:


> What's the absolutely most powerful, no-shit, "if this won't clean it nothing fucking will!" chemical you have in your arsenal?


Implying they cleaned anything they owned lel


----------



## HumptiDouji (Jul 9, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Been reminded of this legendary thread, and I ended up getting recommended a channel of Japanese specialized cleaners from Kansai that I thought was interesting, and worth sharing somewhere. Looks like there's channels dedicated to this line of work, which is fascinating.


There's a big one in English as well.
Somebody in society's gotta do this job, because most people don't have the guts for it. It's an honest living.


----------



## Xolanite (Jul 9, 2022)

Did you clean up a crime scene like Mayhem’s Dawn of the Black Hearts cover?


----------



## HumptiDouji (Jul 9, 2022)

Xolanite said:


> Did you clean up a crime scene like Mayhem’s Dawn of the Black Hearts cover?


You could just read the thread and find out.


----------



## PFM (Jul 9, 2022)

Earlier in the thread someone asked what is the cleanest way to kill yourself and they suggested slitting wrists in a bathtub. I would thinking blowing your brains out out in the middle of the desert would be best because the environment would do most of the cleanup.


----------

